# ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ask about your watches here!



## Eeeb

I'm going to lock the old thread and start this one. The 1,600 posts in the first thread is making finding posts difficult.

If you have an authenticity question, please try to post it in this thread rather than starting a new one.

And if you want to compare your watch to others, consult this thread and the original "***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ask about your watches here".

Thanks folks for asking the questions and a special thanks to those who help with responses.


----------



## deziner75

Tag Heuer Formula WAH1111 - Real or Fake? Seller says authentic, but no papers/tags. Also, recommendations or links for replacement steel bracelets?


----------



## bmwfreak

deziner75 said:


> Tag Heuer Formula WAH1111 - Real or Fake? Seller says authentic, but no papers/tags. Also, recommendations or links for replacement steel bracelets?
> 
> View attachment 433722


Looks authentic to me. Try watchbands.com for stainless steel bracelets. You need the 20mm. Could also use an aftermarket stainless steel bracelet but would require "straight end" 20mm end links.


----------



## Eeeb

Are there movement pics??


----------



## Guest

*Near Mint* TAG HEUER Carrera Automatic Chrono Watch | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

I see no problems... but the pics preclude detailed examination.


----------



## grumpygarfield

One more - the real deal ?
Are the boxes suppose to be the big black flip box, instead of this old one ? Is the warranty still valid ?

TAG HEUER AQUARACER AUTOMATIC MEN'S DIVE WATCH WAB2010 - eBay (item 160588970700 end time May-25-11 22:02:33 PDT)


----------



## MisterO23

I just bought this 962.006f on eBay. Does it appear to be authentic? If so, how do I get a good (less expensive) authentic bracelet for it?

Tag Heuer Watch Real. 962.006f | eBay


----------



## chiko323

MisterO23 said:


> I just bought this 962.006f on eBay. Does it appear to be authentic? If so, how do I get a good (less expensive) authentic bracelet for it?
> 
> Tag Heuer Watch Real. 962.006f | eBay


Looks authentic to me and looks like you got a great price too! If you want an authentic strap, your options would be the AD, but you may pay more there then you did for the watch. I would recommend an online grey market dealer or ebay.


----------



## erchie84

Right guys quick question...real or fake carrera 2014-2
the reason im asking is whilst in discussion i noticed the number markers have digits above it mine are in line but on the tag heuer website they sit slightly to one side seems strange
can anyone help


----------



## decipher28

^genuine


----------



## erchie84

Decipher28
Thanks appreciate your time and help


----------



## jl79

Consider to buy this Chrono. So authentic or not? 
Ref *CN2111-0*


----------



## decipher28

^looks fine


----------



## jappy

Hi, I'm a newbie here..I want to know if I bought a Legit Tag..

Appreciate your feedback.

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Alarm WAH111A
Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF1111

Thank you.


----------



## Eeeb

The casebacks are not laser etched. That's a good sign! I've not seen that duped yet... have others?


----------



## jappy

Hi Eeeb, you mean these are authentic? Just bought these two months ago, just wanna make sure from the experts..thanks..


----------



## Eeeb

jappy said:


> Hi Eeeb, you mean these are authentic? Just bought these two months ago, just wanna make sure from the experts..thanks..


There is always a chance they are not authentic... but I'd buy them based on the posted info!


----------



## tagman2003

Hi,

I just bought my first Tag heuer! It is used and is now being shipped. I want to know if it is real. Model name: #CAF1112.BA0803 

I checked all the website pics and I recognize the red hand in the 1/10 sec, the first three numbers "5, 10, 15 being red" Also the print "TAGHeuer" on the wrist band has two different font size. I also recognize the middle band being shinyier than the outside band. 

So is this real?


----------



## dr.sankhadeep

can u guys please confirm whether its fake or real??? i think its fake but i need opinions from u guys

Tag Heuer GrandCarrera | eBay


----------



## Алексей




----------



## Eeeb

I see no problems!


----------



## Eeeb

The movement looks non-genuine to me... others may know more.


----------



## Eeeb

dr.sankhadeep said:


> can u guys please confirm whether its fake or real??? i think its fake but i need opinions from u guys
> 
> Tag Heuer GrandCarrera | eBay


Listing removed!  Your suspicions must have been correct.


----------



## billermo

tagman2003 said:


> hi,
> 
> i just bought my first tag heuer! It is used and is now being shipped. I want to know if it is real. Model name: #caf1112.ba0803
> 
> i checked all the website pics and i recognize the red hand in the 1/10 sec, the first three numbers "5, 10, 15 being red" also the print "tagheuer" on the wrist band has two different font size. I also recognize the middle band being shinyier than the outside band.
> 
> so is this real?


*yes*


----------



## joedel

Алексей;4007699 said:


> View attachment 446472
> View attachment 446473
> View attachment 446474
> View attachment 446477


 fake sorry. swiss made 1964 should read 1860. the end links are bad . wrong movement sub dials too close all around a really bad fake


----------



## mooncameras

tagman2003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought my first Tag heuer! It is used and is now being shipped. I want to know if it is real. Model name: #CAF1112.BA0803
> 
> I checked all the website pics and I recognize the red hand in the 1/10 sec, the first three numbers "5, 10, 15 being red" Also the print "TAGHeuer" on the wrist band has two different font size. I also recognize the middle band being shinyier than the outside band.
> 
> So is this real?


Could be a Frankentag monster , Not sure... Some of the Dial face print is Aligned incorrectly.... We need a pro to Comfirm


----------



## tagman2003

mooncameras said:


> Could be a Frankentag monster , Not sure... Some of the Dial face print is Aligned incorrectly.... We need a pro to Comfirm


The watch is still in the mail. I will compare it to some pics more directly once it arrives. 
I just looked at the seller's pics again and compared it to some stock pics and it seems everything align on the face and all the fonts are the right size and shape. The chonograph numbers align with the hour markers and the word aquaracer and 300 meters align with the chronograph.

Could you please clarify where you see the mis-alignment? Also, what is a "frankentag monster" ?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys - I notice from some threads that the crown when unscrewed - there's a visible colour is this suppose to be yellow ? Last time I check is red/orange in colour.
Planning to grab this one online - comments anyone ?


----------



## mooncameras

tagman2003 said:


> The watch is still in the mail. I will compare it to some pics more directly once it arrives.
> I just looked at the seller's pics again and compared it to some stock pics and it seems everything align on the face and all the fonts are the right size and shape. The chonograph numbers align with the hour markers and the word aquaracer and 300 meters align with the chronograph.
> 
> Could you please clarify where you see the mis-alignment? Also, what is a "frankentag monster" ?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!


The Chronograph hand is not center with 12'oclock position it is misalligned. it could be a cheaper movement. replaced
inside the case. that would make it a Frankenstein + Tag = FRANKENTAG. iam not sure! i could be wrong..


----------



## decipher28

i wouldn't worry about the misaligment between the minute counter hand and the second counting hand.It is just most probably the angle the photo was taken.Even a miniscule misalignment can be accentuated by different viewing angles.

anyway the hands can be reset if they are out.


----------



## decipher28

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys - I notice from some threads that the crown when unscrewed - there's a visible colour is this suppose to be yellow ? Last time I check is red/orange in colour.
> Planning to grab this one online - comments anyone ?


it is the o-ring colour they produced both yellow and red ones.the older ones had the yellow o ring and newer red.Not sure when they switched.

uses eta 2892 with dd 2073 module

watch is authentic


----------



## tagman2003

decipher28 said:


> i wouldn't worry about the misaligment between the minute counter hand and the second counting hand.It is just most probably the angle the photo was taken.Even a miniscule misalignment can be accentuated by different viewing angles.
> 
> anyway the hands can be reset if they are out.


thanks for your advice. How can I reset the hands so they align? Do I have to submit it to Tag Heuer or can most reputable jeweler do it?


----------



## tagman2003

mooncameras said:


> The Chronograph hand is not center with 12'oclock position it is misalligned. it could be a cheaper movement. replaced
> inside the case. that would make it a Frankenstein + Tag = FRANKENTAG. iam not sure! i could be wrong..


thanks for the tip! Do the Tag Heuer Headquarters verify movements? Can I bring the watch to a jeweler to open the case? What do you recommend to verify movement?


----------



## Eeeb

tagman2003 said:


> thanks for the tip! Do the Tag Heuer Headquarters verify movements? Can I bring the watch to a jeweler to open the case? What do you recommend to verify movement?


A competent jeweler and almost any watchmaker can open the case. You are looking for a Swiss movement, properly marked. If you can take a pic, post it.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks! Also I notice the on the dial "1660 FT", some models are "1666 FT", are they differences in older and newer versions ?



decipher28 said:


> it is the o-ring colour they produced both yellow and red ones.the older ones had the yellow o ring and newer red.Not sure when they switched.
> 
> uses eta 2892 with dd 2073 module
> 
> watch is authentic


----------



## decipher28

yes the ones with 1666 feet are the red o-ring models slighty later than the yellow o ring models with 1660 feet on the dial

although on the case back it still says 1660 feet for both versions


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Алексей;4007699 said:


> View attachment 446472
> View attachment 446473
> View attachment 446474
> View attachment 446477


OMG, failed.... that's clearly a fake.


----------



## the brad

Hello I am new to the forum - would appreciate any comments on the authenticity of this example
Thanks Stephen


----------



## Eeeb

the brad said:


> Hello I am new to the forum - would appreciate any comments on the authenticity of this example
> Thanks Stephen


Movement pics are important but it looks good so far :-!


----------



## Gelo24

I agree with Eeeb. Looks good, but I would reconsider if you haven't gotten it yet. The condition's really banged up.


----------



## Mikey601

Gelo24 said:


> I agree with Eeeb. Looks good, but I would reconsider if you haven't gotten it yet. The condition's really banged up.


Im trying to get this authenticated all, any help would be greatly received 

Sorry for the awful pics but only have an iPhone4 to hand.

Aanmelden | Facebook

Aanmelden | Facebook

Aanmelden | Facebook

Aanmelden | Facebook


----------



## Mikey601




----------



## flipside

Just joining this site since there appear to be several on here that are knowledgeable about Tag's. I recently did a trash out for a hoarder's home that went into foreclosure and this watch was part of what was found. It does not run at the moment, but I'd like to see if its worth getting back into good shape. Does this look authentic?


----------



## Eeeb

Mikey601 said:


> Im trying to get this authenticated all, any help would be greatly received
> 
> Sorry for the awful pics but only have an iPhone4 to hand.
> 
> Aanmelden | Facebook
> 
> Aanmelden | Facebook
> 
> Aanmelden | Facebook
> 
> Aanmelden | Facebook


Can't tell from the pics. Movement pic would help.


----------



## Gelo24

Mikey601 said:


>


Looks good. 

Edit: oh wait, looking at it now, I'm guessing this is a typical valjoux 7750 so I'm wondering why the subdial layout is all wrong.


----------



## Eeeb

flipside said:


> Just joining this site since there appear to be several on here that are knowledgeable about Tag's. I recently did a trash out for a hoarder's home that went into foreclosure and this watch was part of what was found. It does not run at the moment, but I'd like to see if its worth getting back into good shape. Does this look authentic?
> 
> View attachment 449768
> 
> 
> View attachment 449769
> 
> 
> View attachment 449770


It is probably real. But repairs are the unknown. If cheap, fine. If not cheap, they might come close to what you would get at auction for this running.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Gelo24 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Edit: oh wait, looking at it now, I'm guessing this is a typical valjoux 7750 so I'm wondering why the subdial layout is all wrong.


200m on the dial, 300m on the back??

Also, never saw black lettering on the caseback, some of which has come off.


----------



## the brad

Thanks for the opinions - your time is appreciated.
Might get it cheap and I need a work watch that can get the odd bash

Thanks again Stephen


----------



## Johninperth

Hey guys, 
What do you think of this one?
TAG HEUER GRAND CARRERA STAHL ROSÉGOLD CAV515C NP


----------



## dotti

Wisconsin Proud said:


> 200m on the dial, 300m on the back??
> 
> Also, never saw black lettering on the caseback, some of which has come off.


subdial & date are different, also it should be written CAF2113 not CAF5010. be careful.


----------



## dotti

Johninperth said:


> Hey guys,
> What do you think of this one?
> TAG HEUER GRAND CARRERA STAHL ROSÉGOLD CAV515C NP


looks good.


----------



## dotti

how about these 2? (click to enlarge)






Thanks


----------



## RichardSaunders

Real or fake...


----------



## decipher28

^fake


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

decipher28 said:


> ^fake


can't be fake - it's a chronometer!!


----------



## RichardSaunders

To bad it's a fake i liked it. Thanks.


----------



## bmwfreak

@MIKEY601 fake fake fake fake!!!!!


----------



## bmwfreak

Authentic



flipside said:


> just joining this site since there appear to be several on here that are knowledgeable about tag's. I recently did a trash out for a hoarder's home that went into foreclosure and this watch was part of what was found. It does not run at the moment, but i'd like to see if its worth getting back into good shape. Does this look authentic?
> 
> View attachment 449768
> 
> 
> View attachment 449769
> 
> 
> View attachment 449770


----------



## CCG

Hi TH-fans,

This is my first post here on the forum, but I'm following ever since i registered 

As a newbie on Tag Heuer I've watched several "real/fake" threads, but i couldn't find the information I'm looking for.

I was planning to buy a vintage Tag Heuer s/el CG-1123, but I've got a question concerning the model.

Should i be aware of any replicas? If so, what charactarizes (apart from the obvious points) a good fake?
*For example* - I've found the watch on this auction site:

Tag Heuer Sel Cronografo Digital Serie Cg1123, Dos Tonos. - $ 1.300.000 en MercadoLibre

Could i/you see from the pictures if it's fake or real (besides the fact that i don't know the auction site :-d )

I hope i used the right thread for my question. 

Thanks in advance.

Gilles


----------



## bmwfreak

it's authentic



CCG said:


> Hi TH-fans,
> 
> This is my first post here on the forum, but I'm following ever since i registered
> 
> As a newbie on Tag Heuer I've watched several "real/fake" threads, but i couldn't find the information I'm looking for.
> 
> I was planning to buy a vintage Tag Heuer s/el CG-1123, but I've got a question concerning the model.
> 
> Should i be aware of any replicas? If so, what charactarizes (apart from the obvious points) a good fake?
> *For example* - I've found the watch on this auction site:
> 
> Tag Heuer Sel Cronografo Digital Serie Cg1123, Dos Tonos. - $ 1.300.000 en MercadoLibre
> 
> Could i/you see from the pictures if it's fake or real (besides the fact that i don't know the auction site :-d )
> 
> I hope i used the right thread for my question.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gilles


----------



## justn868

TAG Grand Carrera Heuer Calibre 36 CAV5185.FT6020 - eBay (item 150618951034 end time Jun-15-11 08:26:20 PDT)
Can anybody tell me if this Grand Carrera is Fake or not?
-Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

justn868 said:


> TAG Grand Carrera Heuer Calibre 36 CAV5185.FT6020 - eBay (item 150618951034 end time Jun-15-11 08:26:20 PDT)
> Can anybody tell me if this Grand Carrera is Fake or not?
> -Thanks


I don't know the model well enough to say but the listing gives me an uneasy feeling ... Mostly because I hope TAG didn't make something this ugly... but maybe it is real. Others will know more. (Or, you could do some googling and find out yourself. Compare what you find with the listing. I'm not curious enough to do that right now.)


----------



## Therry_Ping

i just bought tag 4000 series.
and this is the movement...








is it authentic?
thanks


----------



## Eeeb

The movement is authentic... an ETA quartz probably from the 90's.


----------



## Therry_Ping

Eeeb said:


> The movement is authentic... an ETA quartz probably from the 90's.


thanks bro..


----------



## goatboy1970

Hey, folks. I'm looking for an entry-level used Tag, and I'm scared of getting ripped off. One of my other forums referred me to you guys. That means you're internet famous. Anywho, I was hoping that if I put up a few auctions I was looking at, and in spite of the less-than-ideal pics, you might be able to spot some ones to stay away from. Also, since I'm new here, if I break any rules of decorum, feel free to slap me upside the head and set me straight. Thanks.

1: Tag Heuer 2000 Exclusive Model Men's Watch - eBay (item 320712415578 end time Jun-17-11 10:31:02 PDT) (not many pics...worries me)
2: TAG HEUER WATCH PROFESSIONAL 200M ELECTRIC BLUE FACE! | eBay
3: Tag Heuer Aquaracer Watch | eBay
4: TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL 200 METERS STAINLESS STEEL WATCH | eBay
5: Tag Heuer Kirium Professional , Model WL111D | eBay
6: Used Authentic Professional Tag Heur 200 Meter Watch NR | eBay
7: MEN'S TAG HEUER KIRIUM STAINLESS STEEL WATCH | eBay


----------



## decipher28

all are fine except number 4 which is a franken TAG heuer.The dial is incorrect for that case back model number.


----------



## goatboy1970

decipher28 said:


> all are fine except number 4 which is a franken TAG heuer.The dial is incorrect for that case back model number.


Thank you much, decipher. Off to wheel and deal.


----------



## tata0116

here is one I really like. I've got another post under the forum but this one ends in a day so I need help pretty fast. I thank the wus community for all of your help given to this Heuer lover/rookie. Vintage HEUER Mens Chronograph Watch $1 NO RESERVE!! | eBay


----------



## Saeborne

Hi all. Total watch newb here. I would appreciate your expert opinion.
We just bought this watch from an online retailer, as a gift for my sister-in-law. We got an Ok deal, but I'm hoping not "too good to be true."

AquaRacer, Ladies watch
Model No. WAF1414.BA0823



















A couple of things I've noticed, but aren't apparent in these picutres:

The second hand only moves once per second, not multiple little ticks per second.
The hands and numbers glow very brightly in the dark.
The bezel only moves in the counter clockwise direction.
The bezel clicks 120 times per full spin.

Thanks for your input!
Saeborne


----------



## jwal

Another newbie here. I have the opportunity to buy the following two Tags. I am wanting to make sure they are real Tags before I do. Can so






meone tell me what models they are please. I dont have pics of the back, but can probable get them later. Any help would be greately appreciated. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Eeeb

Saeborne said:


> Hi all. Total watch newb here. I would appreciate your expert opinion.
> We just bought this watch from an online retailer, as a gift for my sister-in-law. We got an Ok deal, but I'm hoping not "too good to be true."
> 
> AquaRacer, Ladies watch
> Model No. WAF1414.BA0823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things I've noticed, but aren't apparent in these picutres:
> 
> 
> The second hand only moves once per second, not multiple little ticks per second.
> The hands and numbers glow very brightly in the dark.
> The bezel only moves in the counter clockwise direction.
> The bezel clicks 120 times per full spin.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> Saeborne


I see no problems from the pic but a movement pic would be very helpful. If it is not an ETA (or Ronda) quartz movement then it is not real.

The things you noticed are all normal.


----------



## Eeeb

Aaarrrrgh. Blurry pics don't help much. Sorry.


----------



## selfwind

The blurry pics are hard to see. The one on the right looks like a professonal 1500 like I used to have. As far as I can remember I have never seen one with a fisheye magnifier. I suppose someone could have added it since the crystal is flat.


----------



## Saeborne

Eeeb said:


> I see no problems from the pic but a movement pic would be very helpful. If it is not an ETA (or Ronda) quartz movement then it is not real.
> 
> The things you noticed are all normal.


Thank you for your input, Eeeb. Being a total Newb, I don't know how to open the back, without damaging the watch, so I'm reluctant to try. Here's a little bit more background information about the reseller, which may (or may not) provide more clues:

This is the reseller we bought the watch the watch from:
(link). I checked his reseller reviews, and did not see a vast quantity of complaints.

The same guys apparently run an ebay store. Their feedback was 832, and 100% positive (link), which is encouraging.

Interestingly, they are selling the exact same watch on ebay (link), but for $70 more. Maybe that covers the ebay listing fees? But what was creeping me out, is that the photos are stock catalog images, not actual photos of the watch.

Holding it, it feels a little light to me. But then again, it is a women's watch that is a fraction of the size of a men's watch.

Long story short, I've got a very narrow window, if I want to submit a return. (Although if I can validate that it is fake, I'm sure my credit card company would back me up). I would greatly appreciate any additional feedback.

Thanks again!


----------



## jwal

Sorry for the blurry pics. These are the pics from the seller. I will ask and see if he can send me better ones. As for the magnifier, He told me he had the crystal replace 3 years ago and added the magnifer. I am not sure if he used a authorized dealer or not. He also said he did not have it checked for waterproofing. Is this a big deal. Also, any idea what the value of either should be? Ballpark only?

Jeff


----------



## n00b

TAG Heuer Carrera Mens Chronograph CV2016.BA0794

Real?

eBay - 230633765459
TAG Heuer Carrera Mens Chronograph CV2016.BA0794 | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

It smells OK to me. If you like it, give it a try.


----------



## jwal

With respect to the post I made earlier today with pics, I am not able to get any other pics from the seller at this time. Maybe later. He did however list the numbers on the back of both watches. Can anyone tell me anything about them with these numbers.

Mens- First number is 925.206G-20
Second is J69587

Ladies- only has one number on back- WD1421-PO

Please any info would be appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Eeeb

jwal said:


> With respect to the post I made earlier today with pics, I am not able to get any other pics from the seller at this time. Maybe later. He did however list the numbers on the back of both watches. Can anyone tell me anything about them with these numbers.
> 
> Mens- First number is 925.206G-20
> Second is J69587
> 
> Ladies- only has one number on back- WD1421-PO
> 
> Please any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Jeff


googling these along with 'tag heuer watch' should turn up examples.


----------



## x_to

Hey guys I'm a newbie. Could you help me to spot this one?
Thanks

__
https://flic.kr/p/5865933380


----------



## drunken monkey

x_to said:


> Hey guys I'm a newbie. Could you help me to spot this one?
> Thanks
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5865933380


a quick google lead me to a site selling replicas that matches yours that lists it as having a japanese quartz movement.


----------



## akekawee

Authentic or fake ?
Many Thank.


----------



## Gelo24

Very real. Great condition, too.:-!


----------



## bettrix

Is this one authentic? Thank you;-)


----------



## dustoncross

Looks authentic to me! Thats a nice TAG :-!


----------



## akekawee

Is this one authentic or fake ? 
Many thanks.




















​


----------



## decipher28

^legit


----------



## crazycatgirl

Can someone please authenticate this Tag and tell me what model it is? I have done some research and it says the clear backs are rare and that concerns me. Also there is no TAG logo on the crown, which is something that I havent ever seen and that really concerns me that it is a fake. It has the sweeping second hand. I still have time to file a dispute so any help is greatly appreciated. This is the very reason I don't like to buy watches off eBay!


----------



## Gelo24

Sorry, but that Kirium is a fake.


----------



## crazycatgirl

Thank you very much for your help! After getting it I had a feeling it wasnt real but I wanted another opinion just to confirm. I emailed the seller and he still swears its real, but he's taking it back anyway. Im afraid he will dupe someone else with it. I despise fakes and counterfeits! Thanks again!!!


----------



## kixazz2529

Hi All,

I am looking to purchase a used Tag online.

Can someone help me determine if this is real or fake?

Thanks!!


----------



## gggsw

I contacted a seller regarding a used TAG Monaco, and these were the pictures he sent me. Can anyone see any gaping or obvious inconsistencies with this model that indicate whether it's authentic or not?

Thanks all!


----------



## gggsw

View attachment 463548

View attachment 463549

View attachment 463550

View attachment 463551

I contacted a seller regarding a used TAG Monaco, and these were the pictures he sent me. Can anyone see any gaping or obvious inconsistencies with this model that indicate whether it's authentic or not?

Thanks all!


----------



## coolj01

Hey Guys,

Newb potential Tag owner here. I realize this is a grey market piece I was just wondering what you thought about the authenticity. NEW MENS TAG HEUER F1 FORMULA 1 BIG DATE CHRONO CAH1012 | eBay


----------



## tawright4

Is this real or fake? The full face glows in the dark. I cannot get the back open to examine the quartz movement. I have never seen a TAG looking like this. Sorry for the terrible pictures. Any help in identification would be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Eeeb

Oh my.... an awful fake. I have never seen the like before.


----------



## peterock317

Without better pictures Is there any way to tell if this is legit or fake? Thank you.
Tag Heuer Formula 1 Watch


----------



## Eeeb

coolj01 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Newb potential Tag owner here. I realize this is a grey market piece I was just wondering what you thought about the authenticity. NEW MENS TAG HEUER F1 FORMULA 1 BIG DATE CHRONO CAH1012 | eBay


For some reason the seller has obliterated the serial number in the picture. Searching on the serial number is a decent way of seeing of others have the same number... if so, bad news.

Other than that, it tastes ok to me...


----------



## Eeeb

peterock317 said:


> Without better pictures Is there any way to tell if this is legit or fake? Thank you.
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Watch


Your premise is correct. The pics are not good enough.


----------



## speed_racr

Hi All This is the my first posting at WUS. My Dad recently purchased a Tag Heuer CV2014.FT6014 from amazon.com. I know, it's a grey market watch. Anyhow he wanted to verify that the watch was authentic. I read in the forums that amazon.com is a trusted seller of authentic grey market watches but we just wanted to get your guy's expert opinions on it.

Also, he noticed that the second hand dial (9'oclock position) does not sweep "smoothly" and that it appears to be a bit jerky once in a while during its revolution. The watch keeps pretty accurate time though ~+6 sec/day. The second hand also keeps in sync with the stopwatch function. He was just wondering if this movement was normal for this watch. He's worn it a few times so sorry about the smudges. Thank you all in advance!!!


































Thanks again!


----------



## Eeeb

Better pics of the escapement (balance wheel area) would help. But it looks real to me so far.


----------



## decipher28

speed_racr

watch is legit


----------



## speed_racr

thanks guys!


----------



## speed_racr

Eeeb said:


> Better pics of the escapement (balance wheel area) would help. But it looks real to me so far.




















Does this help? Thanks again!!


----------



## Eeeb

speed_racr said:


> Does this help? Thanks again!!


No. A macro zoom on the escapement is what I was looking for...


----------



## glee719

Just got this off a pawn shop with high feedback on eBay so I am fairly comfortable that it's authentic, but would like some reassurance  No box and no paperwork. Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

It's yummy! And it looks real


----------



## jappy

Hi, Please help me identify if this is real or fake..It's a Tag Heuer Exclusive Chrono..

Thanks!


----------



## jappy

Movement, Calibre 16


----------



## decipher28

^100% genuine


----------



## seminolejon

Ok, just bought a Tag on Ebay.

Can someone put me at ease that this is authentic.?

Thanks you so much.
TAG Heuer Professional Mens Watch, 200 meters, WD1113 - eBay (item 190545864313 end time Jul-11-11 12:14:22 PDT)


----------



## jappy

Thanks decipher, just making sure it was authentic! Cheers


----------



## Eeeb

seminolejon said:


> Ok, just bought a Tag on Ebay.
> 
> Can someone put me at ease that this is authentic.?
> 
> Thanks you so much.
> TAG Heuer Professional Mens Watch, 200 meters, WD1113 - eBay (item 190545864313 end time Jul-11-11 12:14:22 PDT)


It is probably authentic. Movement pic would help.


----------



## blackcatdm

Please help me to indentify my watch WAP2010BA0830 Calibre 5 300m. Many thanks and Regards.


----------



## tagman2003

Is this formula 1 real or fake? This is the best picture the seller can provide.

model: WAC 1110-0


----------



## tagman2003

tagman2003 said:


> Is this formula 1 real or fake? This is the best picture the seller can provide.
> 
> model: WAC 1110-0


one last picture
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## seminolejon

So, I bought this TAG on Ebay and just received it in the mail. I love it and hope it's real. lol. I'm going to a jeweler today to try and verify.

Assuming it's the real thing, can anyone tell me about what year(s) this watch was sold new and about how much the price tag was brand new?

Thanks!

TAG Heuer Professional Mens Watch, 200 meters, WD1113 - eBay (item 190545864313 end time Jul-11-11 12:14:22 PDT)


----------



## markyann

could you guys tell me if this is authentic ?


----------



## zoransk2000

A big Hello to all Tag fans!
I really like Tag Heuer Carrera and I found this used piece, apparently 4 times warn....
Its slightly cheaper when compared to others on the web so this brings me to the magic question: REAL OR FAKE?
I cant tell 

























Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

markyann said:


> could you guys tell me if this is authentic ?


I've never seen a grand carrera that looked like this before... Someone else will be able to confirm...


----------



## bmwfreak

zoransk2000 said:


> A big Hello to all Tag fans!
> I really like Tag Heuer Carrera and I found this used piece, apparently 4 times warn....
> Its slightly cheaper when compared to others on the web so this brings me to the magic question: REAL OR FAKE?
> I cant tell
> 
> Thanks


Looks like an authentic WV211A-0 to me.


----------



## bmwfreak

markyann said:


> could you guys tell me if this is authentic ?


fake


----------



## bmwfreak

seminolejon said:


> So, I bought this TAG on Ebay and just received it in the mail. I love it and hope it's real. lol. I'm going to a jeweler today to try and verify.
> 
> Assuming it's the real thing, can anyone tell me about what year(s) this watch was sold new and about how much the price tag was brand new?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TAG Heuer Professional Mens Watch, 200 meters, WD1113 - eBay (item 190545864313 end time Jul-11-11 12:14:22 PDT)


Probably from late 1990s. Would have retailed for around $800.


----------



## bmwfreak

jappy said:


> Hi, Please help me identify if this is real or fake..It's a Tag Heuer Exclusive Chrono..
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 469901


Authentic!


----------



## hamdys

Those who think it is a fake (I think not BTW) can just kindly inform us why they think it is not authentic? If someone is asking such question they need more information and so the rest of us as well.


----------



## bmwfreak

hamdys said:


> Those who think it is a fake (I think not BTW) can just kindly inform us why they think it is not authentic? If someone is asking such question they need more information and so the rest of us as well.


Which watch (post) are you referring to?


----------



## tomjoad

Hi All:

I'm new to this forum (as a registered member as I've been lurking for several months now). I made 2 impulse purchases on eBay, (one question is in the Omega forum) and one is a Vintage Tag F1.

Could you guys give me an idea of whether its fake or real based on this listing?

TAG HEUER F1 PROFESSIONAL 200M Date Quartz Mid Size o - eBay (item 150629404927 end time Jul-14-11 21:56:07 PDT)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cursed99cobra

Man, I found this forum a day too late as I have already bought two watches. Having never owned a Tag before, I poured the internet looking for ways to verify the watches are legit (or at least reduce the chances of them being fake) and bought them with a somewhat warm and fuzzy feeling. I have seven days to return them if they should turn out to be replicas. I was hoping some more trained eyes could confirm this. The pics are hopefully below. If they turn out to be keepers, should I send them to Tag for a maintenance service or the complete overhaul as their website suggests? Any other sage advice is also welcome. Thanks in advance.



























Watch #2


----------



## cursed99cobra

I messed up my reply. Is there a way to delete a post?

The case says "Swiss Watch", others I have looked at say "Swiss Made". I am no expert, just what I have noticed.


----------



## cursed99cobra

The case says "Swiss Watch", others I have looked at say "Swiss Made". I am no expert, just what I have noticed.​


tomjoad said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I'm new to this forum (as a registered member as I've been lurking for several months now). I made 2 impulse purchases on eBay, (one question is in the Omega forum) and one is a Vintage Tag F1.
> 
> Could you guys give me an idea of whether its fake or real based on this listing?
> 
> TAG HEUER F1 PROFESSIONAL 200M Date Quartz Mid Size o - eBay (item 150629404927 end time Jul-14-11 21:56:07 PDT)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bmwfreak

cursed99cobra said:


> Man, I found this forum a day too late as I have already bought two watches. Having never owned a Tag before, I poured the internet looking for ways to verify the watches are legit (or at least reduce the chances of them being fake) and bought them with a somewhat warm and fuzzy feeling. I have seven days to return them if they should turn out to be replicas. I was hoping some more trained eyes could confirm this. The pics are hopefully below. If they turn out to be keepers, should I send them to Tag for a maintenance service or the complete overhaul as their website suggests? Any other sage advice is also welcome. Thanks in advance.


Both watches are authentic. watch #1 is a SEL. The band may not be original, as this WI1250 watch was only sold with a leather strap, not a stainless steel bracelet. You can see in the pictures that the end pieces of the bracelet don't quite match up to the case. watch #2 is a 6000 series.


----------



## bmwfreak

tomjoad said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I'm new to this forum (as a registered member as I've been lurking for several months now). I made 2 impulse purchases on eBay, (one question is in the Omega forum) and one is a Vintage Tag F1.
> 
> Could you guys give me an idea of whether its fake or real based on this listing?
> 
> TAG HEUER F1 PROFESSIONAL 200M Date Quartz Mid Size o - eBay (item 150629404927 end time Jul-14-11 21:56:07 PDT)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Watch is authentic. As listing states, the bezel has been repainted.


----------



## seale_navy

Hi guys,

This is my recent pre-owned purchase of the aquaracer calibre S. I bought it from a second hand shop in west london. it looks really authentic but Im sure u guys have a better eye than I have.

So here is the pics..

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_m6HbRhnt4v4gsNj6A7x4w?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/nevee.g/UntitledAlbum#5630846979071208786
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cQQq22SC1NJaN3fbT9SuWA?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eG775UvPkHszuoltI1TuTA?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XYKv5Iq1wYpy5-4D60NYag?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fs9-QPd4DE_83XnGB2gtag?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zKwJ2EbPr_tV54s5m5H6GA?feat=directlink

Sorry for the links but I do not know how to do the hosting images thingy.


----------



## tpd80

-deleted post-


----------



## tpd80

-post deleted-


----------



## tpd80

Is this a real Tag Heuer Link Calibre 6?

I got it 2nd hand from a reliable source - but one can never be to careful if its not an AD. I blurred out the serials because i heard its not wise to post them online. I did a Google of the serial and no results came up.


----------



## seale_navy

can someone comment on my watch please whether is the genuine item?


----------



## decipher28

^genuine


----------



## seale_navy

looks really really genuine to me. very detail dial...


----------



## maveric

*Is my Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB1110 authentic?*

I won this auction for a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB1110:

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB1110.BA0800 - WARRANTY-EX++ Cond | eBay

I'm a newbie when it comes to watches and I would appreciate it if someone could verify its authenticity. Also, I'm a little concerned that I overpaid for a used watch. It's a watch that I've always wanted and I think that my eagerness may have made me overbid for it! :think: Many thanks in advance to any expert opinions! |>


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is my Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB1110 authentic?*

Looks good on the outside. It may be you can get this model of the Aquaracer cheaper in other auctions, but the price seems fair to me for such a good condition watch.


----------



## x_to

Hi guys, could you help me with this one?


----------



## bmwfreak

x_to said:


> Hi guys, could you help me with this one?
> View attachment 481668


Authentic


----------



## sandman512

Can someone tell me a little something about this watch. I'm looking into it.....
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heur-formula-1-black-dial-570141.html


----------



## Eeeb

sandman512 said:


> Can someone tell me a little something about this watch. I'm looking into it.....
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heur-formula-1-black-dial-570141.html


Not much to say... looks kinda real. It's listed for more than I'd pay but some would consider the price fair.


----------



## uracowman

Does this 17 RS2 look legit to you guys? I just purchased it.

Some things I have noticed
-weighs in at 99 grams
-chronograph subdial on the left has the red line slightly below the 00
-there are ever so slight scratch marks on the hour markers. If you look REALLY close with the naked eye you can see it but most people would need a loupe
-movement appears to be consistent with images on the net and tag website.


----------



## maxpowerman

I just picked this Aquagraph up off of the bay. Seems like a very reputable seller, watch is in good condition and feels legit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123#ht_1358wt_1189


----------



## Eeeb

Nice find. Looks real to me... just like mine except you have the bracelet.


----------



## maxpowerman

Eeeb said:


> Nice find. Looks real to me... just like mine except you have the bracelet.


Thanks so much! There's nothing that makes me think its not legit, other than it didn't come with box, papers, etc. but that's not a big deal. I really like it and now am going to start saving up for the full dive kit for it.

THanks again for your response.


----------



## mikev

looks good to me !


uracowman said:


> Does this 17 RS2 look legit to you guys? I just purchased it.
> 
> Some things I have noticed
> -weighs in at 99 grams
> -chronograph subdial on the left has the red line slightly below the 00
> -there are ever so slight scratch marks on the hour markers. If you look REALLY close with the naked eye you can see it but most people would need a loupe
> -movement appears to be consistent with images on the net and tag website.


----------



## Loler

I know its going to be very hard one but pleas try your best 
for my look this aquaracer is nice and u can see in the middle that the cal 5 looks like real one... allso in the size very tiny "X" were the seirel number should be.
i m going to buy it very soon so i will need your help.


----------



## Ranger Buchanan

Hi Fellas

Just bought this off auction for a price that ensures I don't mind if its a fake

Tag Heur Watch | eBay

Any views on it? I've seen the model before if its genuine its a bonus.

Thanks and sorry this is my first post, got a little Tag collection and will be sticking round on the forum


----------



## Ranger Buchanan

Hi

I've just bought this cheap off auction as no one else seemed to want it

Tag Heur Watch | eBay

Could well be a fake, I've see the model before.

Any thoughts?

P.s. Sorry if this is a double post, I can't find the first post I though I had made.


----------



## Eeeb

Ranger Buchanan said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just bought this cheap off auction as no one else seemed to want it
> 
> Tag Heur Watch | eBay
> 
> Could well be a fake, I've see the model before.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> P.s. Sorry if this is a double post, I can't find the first post I though I had made.


It looks quite strange to me. The pics are almost useless for verification though... But I personally have never seen a dial like that. Others may know more.


----------



## savage018

Was thinking about buying this Tag for $250. Believe it is a 1500 professional. Is it real or fake? Good deal or pass?


----------



## Eeeb

Too bad no movement pics... but, I'd probably buy it. The gold trimmed Professionals of this era look nice.


----------



## Kwayry

Hi, I am in the market for my first Tag. I have been reading all I can on how to find fakes. I ran into this forum, which is very informative. 
Here is a watch I am interested in, please let me know if it is are authentic or fake.

*Tag Heuer WK 2117-0 Automatic Chronometer, priced at $495*
View attachment Tag495_1.bmp

View attachment Tag495_2.bmp

View attachment Tag495_3.bmp

View attachment Tag495_4.bmp

View attachment Tag495_5.bmp

View attachment Tag495_6.bmp


----------



## jcla55594

do all tag heuer's old or new have the red& blue colors on the face?


----------



## Eeeb

jcla55594 said:


> do all tag heuer's old or new have the red& blue colors on the face?


No


----------



## Larrouby

Guys,
This watch is from an ongoing ebay auction. From the pictures, can you tell if this is authentic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

Googling shows the watch was sold on eBay in March for $350. No complaints on that transaction. Looks good to me too.


----------



## eggman

Hi guys! 
What do you think about this one?
Many thanks!
Jorge


----------



## flipdragon

Good day! I got this from my friend, he broke the crown while tryin to clean it he didnt realize it was pulled out, he gave it to me and said have it fix to a TAG dealer but before I do that I need your help if this is an authentic TAG Sirs and Ma'ams, its a 
WN 1110 model, I was reading and searching the specs for this tag model it says "screw in crown" but I cant find any threads on the stem or crown on this watch, it has 60 clicks,its very luminous at nite, it looks and feels real, also I attached a pic from a japanese tag wid threads on its stem attached below, tnx for the help also how much to have it fix?







i got this from a japanese website tag model WN1110, theres thread inside the tube,comparing mine on bot pics, there same model. WN 1110







this one is mine i cant see any thread, tag model WN 1110


































tag model WN 1110 professional 200meters is this authentic, worth it for repair? tnx


----------



## Eeeb

A pic of the movement is usually the best way to determine forgeries...


----------



## Larrouby

I would like to get a second opinion on this watch, the 3rd pic looks a little suspicious to me. There seems to be a bit of damage and some rust?
Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

Well, it is real at least. And it does seem to have suffered water intrusion at some point. I'd pass as this was previously owned by some jerk who even tried to pry off the caseback!! There are many better watches out there.


----------



## bmwfreak

flipdragon said:


> Good day! I got this from my friend, he broke the crown while tryin to clean it he didnt realize it was pulled out, he gave it to me and said have it fix to a TAG dealer but before I do that I need your help if this is an authentic TAG Sirs and Ma'ams, its a
> WN 1110 model, I was reading and searching the specs for this tag model it says "screw in crown" but I cant find any threads on the stem or crown on this watch, it has 60 clicks,its very luminous at nite, it looks and feels real, also I attached a pic from a japanese tag wid threads on its stem attached below, tnx for the help also how much to have it fix?
> 
> View attachment 492968
> i got this from a japanese website tag model WN1110, theres thread inside the tube,comparing mine on bot pics, there same model. WN 1110
> 
> View attachment 492967
> this one is mine i cant see any thread, tag model WN 1110
> tag model WN 1110 professional 200meters is this authentic, worth it for repair? tnx


It's authentic. The reason you can't see the threads is because part of the crown is still threaded in the tube. Your crown is broke in two. You could try to unscrew the very tip with small needle nose pliers. I believe your case tube is most likely okay. If you can remove what's left of the crown from the case tube, you'll most likely only need a new crown. The old stem can be removed from the broken crown and re-used. Crowns can be purchased on ebay for around $30. If you can't do the repair yourself, any qualified local watchmaker can do it. The case back needs to be opened and the stem released. From there, the stem can be screwed into a new crown. Simple repair providing you can unscrew the crown from the case tube. If not, then the case tube needs to be replaced which is a harder task.


----------



## tagman2003

I found a seller who is selling this formula 1 model:

WAH1010

Is this real? Should I buy it from him? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Eeeb

Search the serial number of Google to see if it is a known fake's number. I can't read it.


----------



## vandamaki

Hello

I have just bought this 69 TAG heuer from eBay.
Could anyone please clarify it's authentic?
Thank you!!

Ps. the seller received it as a gift and cannot guarantee it's real.

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## calibre 11

Its not.


----------



## vandamaki

calibre 11 said:


> Its not.


This model should be automatic movement?
If it's fake, I will return the watch and ask for refund.

Thank you.


----------



## BMWags

Hello all! This is my first post, potentially inquiring about my first TAG. Looks good to go, just want to save myself some time from looking at it if it's fake.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-jewellery-watches-Tag-watch-W0QQAdIdZ305116379


----------



## BMWags

Seller also mentioned battery has been replaced. I thought the majority of these were automatic? Sorry for being such a noob


----------



## Eeeb

BMWags said:


> Hello all! This is my first post, potentially inquiring about my first TAG. Looks good to go, just want to save myself some time from looking at it if it's fake.
> 
> Tag watch - St. Catharines Jewellery & Watches For Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines Canada.


No obvious signs of being a fake. A movement pic would help -- if it's Asian, it's a fake.


----------



## BMWags

700$ Canadian a good price?


----------



## Eeeb

BMWags said:


> 700$ Canadian a good price?


It's all relative. Anyway, we resist doing valuations here. Without a watch in hand and full knowledge of current markets, it's difficult.


----------



## BMWags

Cool but thanks for your help. Took it to 3rd party TAG dealer and it checked out. Sitting pretty on my wrist now. The seller had quite a collection. Jealous! 

Great forum!


----------



## itzfry

Hey Guys/Gals,

Just bought another tag while traveling in Canada. I did purchase this from a watch shop and the watch is used. Didn't have too much time to research or have him open the back but it looked like a perfect match to what I compared against stock photos. I had a link taken out while there and the band had the tube inserts (another hint of authenticity). He provided me a box and papers (no instruction manual) but I am sure it was from another Tag he had and not for this particular model. Can you guys give me your opinion to help me sleep better on this deal? Weight, measurements, etc all look very well and match up. Thanks very much. (Also, still in need of an electronic copy for the instruction manual if someone has it).

Sorry, I can't open it to show movements.


----------



## itzfry

Hey Guys/Gals,

Just bought another tag while traveling in Canada. I did purchase this from a watch shop and the watch is used. Didn't have too much time to research or have him open the back but it looked like a perfect match to what I compared against stock photos. I had a link taken out while there and the band had the tube inserts (another hint of authenticity). He provided me a box and papers (no instruction manual) but I am sure it was from another Tag he had and not for this particular model. Can you guys give me your opinion to help me sleep better on this deal? Weight, measurements, etc all look very well and match up. Thanks very much. (Also, still in need of an electronic copy for the instruction manual if someone has it).

Sorry, I can't open it to show movements.


----------



## Eeeb

Check ETA's Service Portal for technical (and user) documentation if electronic form.

This looks real to me but without movement pics, it is difficult to say for sure.


----------



## holdenc1980

Hello,
Can you guys take a look at this watch? I feel pretty good about it, but I would like to have a pro glance over the pictures before I pull the trigger. 
Thanks in advance!
Holden

TAG Heuer 2000 2-Tone Chronograph Watch CK1121.BB0329 | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

holdenc1980 said:


> Hello,
> Can you guys take a look at this watch? I feel pretty good about it, but I would like to have a pro glance over the pictures before I pull the trigger.
> Thanks in advance!
> Holden
> 
> TAG Heuer 2000 2-Tone Chronograph Watch CK1121.BB0329 | eBay


A good example of a second generation 2000.


----------



## craig24

Hi all,

About to purchase my first tag through Ebay, I believe it to be geniune, these are the only pictures I have at the minute but could request more. Hopefully someone can help. Its a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF1113


----------



## chromachord

Hello everyone! I am quite new to the world of watches...it's my s/o's fault! If you could please authenticate this watch, that would be great!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmwfreak

chromachord said:


> Hello everyone! I am quite new to the world of watches...it's my s/o's fault! If you could please authenticate this watch, that would be great!
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic ladies watch. Hand lume has darkened which could indicate previous moisture contamination.


----------



## chromachord

bmwfreak said:


> Authentic ladies watch. Hand lume has darkened which could indicate previous moisture contamination.


Thanks so much!


----------



## holdenc1980

Eeeb said:


> A good example of a second generation 2000.


Great! Thanks for your help Eeeb.


----------



## loyan48

Good day!!

Hi all... my first time to post. Just to ask the experts, I bought a 2ndhand tag heuer Aquaracer grande date chronograph (CAN1010). I want to know the authenticity of it. 3months old and half the price of the original. Thanks for the help... Cheers!!


----------



## fatherjacob

Hi not sure about this one ,model is down as WAC1110 ,although the movement is not signed "Tag Heuer" it appears to be the correct caliber .Another slight worry appears to be the side of the casing(from my research) it should have Tag Heuer impressed the black rubber.
Any help would be greatly appreciated .. also worth mentioning ,it does come with box and warranty card signed IN 2004 by the Jewelers and also includes the model WAC 1110.




































Sorry the dirty photos ,the meat was left on by the previous owner ..i'll probably give it a good clean should i find that its all ok


----------



## dad-the-diver

Hi, thinking of buying my first Tag Heuer (pref a Diver) in the next week or so. I'm a Noob to Tag's so could some one who knows better run a quick eye over the following. Opinion's would be great. Or even if some one knows of a better deal out there? Thanks a lot.

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## bmwfreak

fatherjacob said:


> Hi not sure about this one ,model is down as WAC1110 ,although the movement is not signed "Tag Heuer" it appears to be the correct caliber .Another slight worry appears to be the side of the casing(from my research) it should have Tag Heuer impressed the black rubber.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated .. also worth mentioning ,it does come with box and warranty card signed IN 2004 by the Jewelers and also includes the model WAC 1110.
> Sorry the dirty photos ,the meat was left on by the previous owner ..i'll probably give it a good clean should i find that its all ok


It appears to be authentic. Only the second iteration of the watch has "Tag Heuer" engraved on the rubber bumper. This would be model WAC1110-0. If your watch is engraved WAC1110 on the back (not WAC1110-0), then it would not have "Tag Heuer" engraved on the rubber bumper.

see here
eBay Guides - Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAC1111 WAC 1110 Watch Guide


----------



## timenut

Found my answer.


----------



## Eeeb

dad-the-diver said:


> Hi, thinking of buying my first Tag Heuer (pref a Diver) in the next week or so. I'm a Noob to Tag's so could some one who knows better run a quick eye over the following. Opinion's would be great. Or even if some one knows of a better deal out there? Thanks a lot.
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


Both real but the first one has most of the gold worn off the bezel I think (pics are not the greatest).

Don't buy for a month but watch auctions until you get a good feel for what is available and what you want. You will like the watch more when you do get it!


----------



## dad-the-diver

Eeeb said:


> Both real but the first one has most of the gold worn off the bezel I think (pics are not the greatest).
> 
> Don't buy for a month but watch auctions until you get a good feel for what is available and what you want. You will like the watch more when you do get it!


Thanks Eeeb, good advice. Just a bit keen. Will do........


----------



## fatherjacob

Fantastic! thanks for the input .. Although im curious to know when Tag Stopped signing the movement ?


----------



## arcade16

Getting ready to pull the trigger on this Automatic Calibre 5 , do you guys think its a safe buy? Tag Huer Men's Watch


----------



## El Cheapacabra

Is this a real carrera?


----------



## decipher28

^yes 100% genuine


----------



## LondonLuke

Thoughts?

Monaco 55 Watch ,Tag Heuer, Breitling, Rolex | eBay


----------



## drunken monkey

LondonLuke said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Monaco 55 Watch ,Tag Heuer, Breitling, Rolex | eBay


don't think much of that at all.
if you google Monaco 55, you'll get more than you need.


----------



## LondonLuke

drunken monkey said:


> don't think much of that at all.
> if you google Monaco 55, you'll get more than you need.


My thoughts too - wanted to check I wasn't missing anything!


----------



## RobG2011

Hey guys,

Just joined the site, always been a watch guy and love watches.. looking to put in a bid on a Tag Heuer and was wondering if it's real or fake. Looks real to me but this is just a guess, I would really appreciate anyone's help, the watch is pre-owned.


----------



## Eeeb

Looks real to me too.... but the proof will be when you see the movement!


----------



## eggman

Hi guys, would appreciate your thoughts. Im about to get this one.

Thanks,
Jorge


----------



## drunken monkey

eggman said:


> Hi guys, would appreciate your thoughts. Im about to get this one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jorge
> 
> View attachment 510081
> 
> 
> View attachment 510082
> 
> 
> View attachment 510084
> 
> 
> View attachment 510083


is the serial number of that watch RWL9663?
that's the only dodgy one I know of.
Others might be able to add more suspect serial numbers.


----------



## Fsturbo15

Hi guys, this calibre 17 has to be obviously a fake right?


----------



## decipher28

^correct


----------



## eggman

drunken monkey said:


> is the serial number of that watch RWL9663?
> that's the only dodgy one I know of.
> Others might be able to add more suspect serial numbers.


Thanks. As far as I can tell from seller's pic, the serial numer is W...something, therefore not the famous RWL9663.

Lets wait for additional opinions.

Regards,


----------



## Eeeb

Research the pattern on the rotor. I believe this has useful information. AsIRememberIt, some fakes don't reproduce these correctly. And, AsIRememberIt, the correct pattern is not this one. But that may be in error... only some research can tell.


----------



## ash8865

does anyone know if tag made a chronometer with a clear back. i have just been given one and im not sure if it is real or fake as i can not find a serial number


----------



## Eeeb

ash8865 said:


> does anyone know if tag made a chronometer with a clear back. i have just been given one and im not sure if it is real or fake as i can not find a serial number


I am sure they have for some model sometime but we need pics to say anything definitive.


----------



## Danny_

Can anyone check this tag on eBay please item 260852698322 seller as no paperwork or reciept for watch any advise would be grateful 
Many thanks 
Dan


----------



## Eeeb

Danny_ said:


> Can anyone check this tag on eBay please item 260852698322 seller as no paperwork or reciept for watch any advise would be grateful
> Many thanks
> Dan


I can't tell from the pics... others may pick up more than I did.


----------



## bmwfreak

Danny_ said:


> Can anyone check this tag on eBay please item 260852698322 seller as no paperwork or reciept for watch any advise would be grateful
> Many thanks
> Dan


Pics are not good enough to determine authenticity. The Carrera's are very well faked.


----------



## mikev

eggman said:


> Hi guys, would appreciate your thoughts. Im about to get this one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jorge
> 
> View attachment 510084


i think its fake. there is no swirly pattern on the movement plates. also, the rotor looks very badly made.


----------



## pim

The real Tag 1000 series supposed to have '1000 professional 200 meters' or just 'professional 200 meters' written on the dial?

this








or this?


----------



## pacific17

Hi all, i have a feeling this is a legit watch but still want to double check.. feel free..



















thank you for the feedback.


----------



## bmwfreak

pim said:


> The real Tag 1000 series supposed to have '1000 professional 200 meters' or just 'professional 200 meters' written on the dial?
> 
> this
> View attachment 516330
> 
> 
> or this?
> View attachment 516332


Both of the watches pictures are authentic. Not sure when Tag stopped printing "1000" on the dial.


----------



## madkeys

*Re: AQUARACER with Day & Date?*

Is this a genuine Aquaracer? It has all the right markings etc but I can't find an example of this model with the day as well as the date.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: AQUARACER with Day & Date?*



madkeys said:


> Is this a genuine Aquaracer? It has all the right markings etc but I can't find an example of this model with the day as well as the date.


Looks like a CAF2011.


----------



## Tuxman

Hello All!!

I'm not necessarily a TAG newbie, but new to this site. I've loved Tag's for a long time! I recently purchased a 6000 series (this was always my favorite looking series and I wanted one for a long time) off ebay (which always scares me). It looks legit to me, markings and movement, I was just wanting some other opinions.

Thanks for looking I appreciate the feedback....Link below

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## gmillard

Hi guys
Genuine?
Case numbers are cac1111-0, lt2107
Movement is an eta g10.714




























The fact that its an eta is telling me genuine but I don't know what these guys can do these days
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Sjbr101

Hi looks real to me REF number matches dial and the battery brand is what TAG use.


----------



## TEMfifty5

I am so pleased to have found this website and this thread. Having said that, let me discuss a concern I have about a watch my wife purchased for me online (Jomashop.com) for a weddig gift back in 2006. 

The model I own is the Tag Heuer Carrera, model number WV211B.BA0787. This is the all stainless / stainless band watch with a black face. Simple, clean and classy. Until recently I would have never questioned its authenticity except for when I considered getting it sent out for a professional cleaning / maintenance. When looking up the model number engraved on the back, I discovered that the model that was purchased (WV211B.BA0787 on order form and paperwork) and the model number laser engraved into my watch do not match! My watch has WV2115-0 engraved on the case. Upon further investigation this is the same watch I own but is the "Twin Time" version. 

Another concern I have is the fact that while the hands luminesce brilliantly, the hour indices don't luminesce at all. I don't have a lupe but they honestly look like they are just white paint. Now, this may be due to the model I have, which is absolutely fine with me, but I really would like to know what I have. Everything else on the watch matches up perfectly. The quality is flawless. My father, a serious collector has reviewed this watch and believes it to be authentic.

The nearest TAG dealer is 1 hour away in either direction from me, so I turn to you all for a possible solution to my model number dilemma. I love this watch dearly and hope its authentic. I can provide pics if necessary, but every single detail matches the WV211B.BA0787 exactly. 

Thanks for any info you could provide. 

-TEM


----------



## madkeys

*Re: AQUARACER with Day & Date?*



bmwfreak said:


> Looks like a CAF2011.


Yes, CAF2011 is the number stamped on the case. 
It seems to be genuine but Where is the serial no?
Any idea what years were these models were manufactured ?
Thanks for the help.
T


----------



## vik2001

sorry didnt realise this is the official thread, i started another one of by mistake. first time posting thats why. however can anyone verify the following watch is genuine. its a Carerra CV2010-3 is this a new model or old? what should i be buying it at also?


----------



## Tuxman

I hate to repost, but i think my thread got burried!

Hello All!!

I'm not necessarily a TAG newbie, but new to this site. I've loved Tag's for a long time! I recently purchased a 6000 series (this was always my favorite looking series and I wanted one for a long time) off ebay (which always scares me). It looks legit to me, markings and movement, I was just wanting some other opinions.

Thanks for looking I appreciate the feedback....Link below

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

-----Vik2001 I'm not sure of the year or current price, but from what I can tell (I"m not an expert either someone here may be more helpful) it looks legit, nice watch. Pictures of the movement are always helpful to the experts here.


----------



## Sjbr101

vik2001 said:


> sorry didnt realise this is the official thread, i started another one of by mistake. first time posting thats why. however can anyone verify the following watch is genuine. its a Carerra CV2010-3 is this a new model or old? what should i be buying it at also?


This couldn't be more authentic if it tried, this is a variation on the current model Carrera CV2010 that has been around for at least 6 years, it's available for about £2595.


----------



## Sjbr101

Yep looks real to me, this is quite a hard TH to fake as it requires a lot of work on the bracelet, the only thing i would be annoyed about is that someone took the back of the case off, this allows a lot of dirt or dust to get in, and as this is a certified C.O.S.C movement I would only want a pro doing that. I have been in the LVMH workshop in the UK and it is akin to an opperating theatre, most Ebayers houses are not.


----------



## vik2001

Sjbr101 said:


> Yep looks real to me, this is quite a hard TH to fake as it requires a lot of work on the bracelet, the only thing i would be annoyed about is that someone took the back of the case off, this allows a lot of dirt or dust to get in, and as this is a certified C.O.S.C movement I would only want a pro doing that. I have been in the LVMH workshop in the UK and it is akin to an opperating theatre, most Ebayers houses are not.


does it look like someone has taken the back case of to you by looking at the pictures?


----------



## Sjbr101

vik2001 said:


> does it look like someone has taken the back case of to you by looking at the pictures?


Yes there is a picture in the ebay link with the back of the case off ! you can see the rotator quite clearly and the TAGHeuer stamp on it, this watch does not have an exhibition case with a glass back so you can only see this with the back off. This is not a massive problem but a service with TH for this watch is £250 which is a lot if they messed up the internals. I would set the watch with a control for a day, set it exactly the same as your PC and see how much they differ. If it is out by a lot then you may need a service.

p.s. a lot is more than 4 seconds fast or 6 seconds slow as this is a certified movement.

BTW, nice watch, i am jealous of the price you paid too. BARGAIN !!!


----------



## Sjbr101

vik2001 said:


> does it look like someone has taken the back case of to you by looking at the pictures?


Sorry Vik I am talking about the 6000 series that someone has posted pics of, your watch is the Carrera.


----------



## Tuxman

Awesome Sjbr101!

Thanks for your reply I was thinking it was legit and did research before i bid, I think I got lucky on the price as well for a 6000 automatic I've always wanted a 6000 automatic and he didn't list it as a 6000 series so I think most people who look for those particular (like me!) watches didn't see it. I'm going to love it I know it! Thanks again for your response I'm going to get it serviced as soon as I get it!

Tuxman


----------



## bmwfreak

TEMfifty5 said:


> I am so pleased to have found this website and this thread. Having said that, let me discuss a concern I have about a watch my wife purchased for me online (Jomashop.com) for a weddig gift back in 2006.
> 
> The model I own is the Tag Heuer Carrera, model number WV211B.BA0787. This is the all stainless / stainless band watch with a black face. Simple, clean and classy. Until recently I would have never questioned its authenticity except for when I considered getting it sent out for a professional cleaning / maintenance. When looking up the model number engraved on the back, I discovered that the model that was purchased (WV211B.BA0787 on order form and paperwork) and the model number laser engraved into my watch do not match! My watch has WV2115-0 engraved on the case. Upon further investigation this is the same watch I own but is the "Twin Time" version.
> 
> Thanks for any info you could provide.
> 
> -TEM


Sounds like your watch has the wrong caseback installed. Certainly possible from a grey market dealer like Jomashop.


----------



## TEMfifty5

bmwfreak, its funny that you mention this...

About an hour after writing this, the owner of Jomashop contacted me himself. He explained that, while rare, sometimes case backs get swapped and that its nothing to be concerned about. I do in fact have the WV211B.BA0787. He also explained that I should get the watch inspected by a professional to make sure that it is original and to contact him directly if there are any issues. Honestly, it was a pleasure speaking with him and it is nice to know that even though they are a grey market dealer, they still truly care about their customers. I'll get this watch checked out and post the results. 

-TEM


----------



## tpd80

Tuxman said:


> I hate to repost, but i think my thread got burried!
> experts here.


Its not buried. You have to set your thread "display" to "linear mode". Look at the top of the thread on the right side.

I don't know why its not by default.


----------



## tpd80

TEMfifty5 said:


> bmwfreak, its funny that you mention this...
> 
> About an hour after writing this, the owner of Jomashop contacted me himself. He explained that, while rare, sometimes case backs get swapped and that its nothing to be concerned about. I do in fact have the WV211B.BA0787. He also explained that I should get the watch inspected by a professional to make sure that it is original and to contact him directly if there are any issues. Honestly, it was a pleasure speaking with him and it is nice to know that even though they are a grey market dealer, they still truly care about their customers. I'll get this watch checked out and post the results.
> 
> -TEM


Maybe your sole mate is walking around with your case back. You should try to track them down. Just don't let your spouse know if your already married.


----------



## TEMfifty5

Haha... excellent.


----------



## Tuxman

*tpd80*

Thanks!! And thanks everyone for taking a look at my watch! I'm glad I found this site as well with other TAG fans! Not many people are into the "fine watch club" so it's nice to find some people who appreciate a nice time piece instead of saying "you paid how much for a watch?!" they don't get it!


----------



## jrommel

great site!..been a watch guy since i was a kid..can u pls take a look at these 2 watches, both fake?..thanks


----------



## calibre 11

One fake, one real would be my guess...


----------



## chromachord

Hi everyone! I asked about a watch here a bit of a while ago (I think more than a month ago...). It's finally arrived. I compared it to the auction pictures and everything seems okay. Also took a few myself. I just want to be completely sure I got the real deal and I wasn't the victim of a bait and switch.

eBay auction: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
Link to seller higher res seller close-up pictures: 2000 ladys tag-heuer 071134 photo, picture, image on Use.com
My pictures:

































Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sjbr101

The Regatta is fake, the sub dials are wrong (too small) the movement is wrong (should be calibre S electro mech) as is the number on the back, should be a CAF7111 - GREY or CAF7110 - BLUE, they have never made a black. The Bi-Colour is a 1500 series from the late 80's it is genuine, the numbers on the back are correct as is the quartz movement. The 1500 is a nice watch please look after it


----------



## bmwfreak

jrommel said:


> great site!..been a watch guy since i was a kid..can u pls take a look at these 2 watches, both fake?..thanks
> View attachment 520779
> QUOTE]
> 
> the 1500 is authentic but beat to hell. It appears there was water damage to the dial and hands. the crown is severely worn.
> 
> The second watch is an obvious fake.


----------



## kevans23

Newbie here with a question of authenticity. I would like to know if this watch is real or fake. The serials are throwing me for a loop. They are showing as a reference number. Other than that, the watch looks perfect. Here's the link. Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220858302099


----------



## Sjbr101

kevans23 said:


> Newbie here with a question of authenticity. I would like to know if this watch is real or fake. The serials are throwing me for a loop. They are showing as a reference number. Other than that, the watch looks perfect. Here's the link. Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220858302099


Hi Kevans23 
Yes this is a real TagHeuer the model number is CAH1110, it retails in the uk for approx £925 ($1100usd) maybe the serial number threw you as on this particular watch it starts with REF, this is not the MODEL number but the SERIAL number.

good luck with the bidding


----------



## JB8199

Hello everyone.

Through a rather odd set of circumstances my wife was recently given a used Tag Heuer watch from a family member, but she does not like it. The person who gave it to her does not want it back and suggested that we sell it instead. Since neither of us knows anything about Tag Heuer watches, before listing the watch for sale we want to make sure we know what we have. After a lot of frustration trying to pin down a value on various websites, I found this board which I'm hoping will answer my questions. The watch in question looks exactly like the one pictured below (all the pictures I try to take are blurry). The back of our watch shows a model number of WK1311-0 and right under that is PT4892. For the life of me I cannot find this exact combination online, in fact the only thing that I can seem to find is WK1311.BA0319. Does anyone know anything about my PT4892 and if it is even real? If it is, what is the general value of this piece? What is the difference between the PT4892 and the BA0319? Are these just different variations of the WK1311-0 model? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Sjbr101

Hi JB8199
What you have is a series 2000 quartz Evolution ladies watch with a steel bracelet. the two codes on the watch are WK1311 which is the model number of the watch head, and PT4892 which is the unique serial number of the watch. the code BA0319 refers to the TAG Heuer bracelet for this watch. This watch was discontinued some time ago but it was sold in TAG outlets for about £620 when they were clearing the old stock. I would take £620 as a price for an "as new" watch and then work down for scratches and wear and tear on your watch. Try Ebay for a good starting point for refence.

Happy selling 

Sjbr101


----------



## a5412760




----------



## a-plus

I've been a lurker but have bought watches from forum members here in the past (Vintage F1s).

I'm looking into some Kirium series watches. I'm not too familiar with authenticity of these ones and googled them all but read some of these can be really good fakes.

Here are the contenders:

1 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/180729651271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (This one at 6 o'clock says "Swiss Made". Others I've seen on here say "T Swiss Made T" (a designation of the type of luminescence used I think). The number at 12, 3, 6, and 9 look off but could be the quality of the pic.
2 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/360396671086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (I have heard there are fakes of this one?)
3 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/380372431398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (Is this a guy's watch?)
4 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/380372964980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (The one I am really interested in)
5 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/310347422179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (This automatic in black new with "tags"? but not sure about the "12" at the 12 o'clock part. Perhaps a newer Kirium)

6- http://www.ebay.com/itm/250900070005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (This one I have good feelings it is authentic)

Your thoughts? Not sure if I can ask each one to open the caseback to verify the movement. In the past vintage F1s I've purchased, I've not asked to open the caseback to verify movement because I was told on this forum no one makes vintage F1 fakes although I did see an F1 on ebay today with a different face that is not the standard F1 face.

Kiriums, I am a little skeptical. I have bought new Tags as well from my local Tag dealer in the past.
I
have an old 2003 Tag catalog but not sure of all the iterations of this model so I'll be seeing if there is anyone who has more information on this model.

Perhaps better to bid on the ones with more pics.


----------



## Eeeb

a-plus said:


> I've been a lurker but have bought watches from forum members here in the past (Vintage F1s).
> 
> I'm looking into some Kirium series watches. I'm not too familiar with authenticity of these ones and googled them all but read some of these can be really good fakes.
> 
> Here are the contenders:
> 
> 1 - eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices (This one at 6 o'clock says "Swiss Made". Others I've seen on here say "T Swiss Made T" (a designation of the type of luminescence used I think). The number at 12, 3, 6, and 9 look off but could be the quality of the pic.
> 2 - eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices (I have heard there are fakes of this one?)
> 3 - eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices (Is this a guy's watch?)
> 4 - eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices (The one I am really interested in)
> 5 - eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices (This automatic in black new with "tags"? but not sure about the "12" at the 12 o'clock part. Perhaps a newer Kirium)
> 
> 6- eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices (This one I have good feelings it is authentic)
> 
> Your thoughts? Not sure if I can ask each one to open the caseback to verify the movement. In the past vintage F1s I've purchased, I've not asked to open the caseback to verify movement because I was told on this forum no one makes vintage F1 fakes although I did see an F1 on ebay today with a different face that is not the standard F1 face.
> 
> Kiriums, I am a little skeptical. I have bought new Tags as well from my local Tag dealer in the past.
> I
> have an old 2003 Tag catalog but not sure of all the iterations of this model so I'll be seeing if there is anyone who has more information on this model.
> 
> Perhaps better to bid on the ones with more pics.


1) insufficient data but seems too cheap
2) caseback laser etched... I don't think that is correct
3) no model or serial number on caseback
4) Is the date on the dial in the correct position? No others are at the bottom.
5) I see no problems. My dealings with the vendor in the past have been quite satisfactory.
6) I see no problems.

Of course, NONE of these have movement pics. That always bothers me. And I do NOT claim to be an expert in Kiriums.


----------



## vinc

Just got this from a friend... doesn't look right to me. Anyone?
























CASE BACK SAYS - AUTOMATIC CHRONOMETER GMT SWISS AIR-FORCE 0898-EU-ST-0073


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hi, you guys, [portion of text deleted by Moderator... pls observe the rules dividing sales and discussion] People appear doubtful at my time piece but I know that it is authentic. I'm posting it here so that they can see confirmation that this is real.[deleted]...
































































[/


----------



## drunken monkey

i think what might be putting people off is the solid rotor when what is more commonly seen is the rotor with holes cut out.
can anyone confirm the holes in the rotor and when they started to appear?


----------



## Eeeb

vinc said:


> Just got this from a friend... doesn't look right to me. Anyone? CASE BACK SAYS - AUTOMATIC CHRONOMETER GMT SWISS AIR-FORCE 0898-EU-ST-0073


My nose detects an odor when I look at this watch.


----------



## Eeeb

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hi, you guys, [portion of text deleted by Moderator... pls observe the rules dividing sales and discussion] People appear doubtful at my time piece but I know that it is authentic. I'm posting it here so that they can see confirmation that this is real. [deleted]...
> 
> [/


It looks good to me... a closeup of the calibre markings under the balance wheel might be definitive.


----------



## vinc

Eeeb said:


> My nose detects an odor when I look at this watch.


Is there anything specific that stands out, or is it just a "feeling". Sorry for all the questions, I'm very new to high end watches.


----------



## Eeeb

vinc said:


> Is there anything specific that stands out, or is it just a "feeling". Sorry for all the questions, I'm very new to high end watches.


I have never seen a caseback like that.


----------



## bmwfreak

vinc said:


> Is there anything specific that stands out, or is it just a "feeling". Sorry for all the questions, I'm very new to high end watches.


The fact it has calendar function sub dials is a dead giveaway it's a fake. Caseback is also very wrong.


----------



## vinc

got it, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## gymk

Does this look real I am not sure at all?
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
Thanks guys


----------



## Eeeb

Bidding is over on that one. Seller is dicey as 'overhauled and oiled' is fairly rare for quartz movements - they just take a licking and keep on ticking (sorry Timex!).

No movement pic. But what is there looks ok to me.


----------



## gymk

Thanks I was offered a second chance on that for $142.00


----------



## Bunthorne

*Re: Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*
Am New to this excellent forum... Hoping to get some much needed advise from you experts. Recently bought this ladies diver's style Tag Heuer for my wife from a "highly rated" ebay seller. They have been excellent in their dealings and communication and offer a "full refund" no questions asked policy. However, my wife has her doubts about its authenticity. The ad referenced WR0475 and watch has serial no. 373.508 on reverse. Would be extremely grateful for your members wisdom on this watch... Is it genuine or fake? Many thanks


----------



## Eeeb

Although I am sure your wife is absolutely correct 99% of the time, this is probably in the 1% she misses. But a movement pic would be definitive.


----------



## JReidy3695

Hi Everyone- I'm new to the forum and looking for a bit of help. I recently purchased a Tag Heuer WH1111 off of ebay item number 120785111483. I received the watch in the mail and I believe it may be a replica. The seller assured me it's not a replica and that it has been factory serviced but the case markings appear incorrect. I took a couple pics to show what I mean. To me the serial number and the model number appear to be too small in size and the numbers in the serial number appear to be too close together. Also the band just says stainless steel on the top and 675 on the bottom with no other numbers or letter. Any help and opinions would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bunthorne

:-!


> Thank you for feedback. Will check on movement pic when I get opportunity. Just getting the hang of this forum. I think it's brilliant. Thanks again





Eeeb said:


> Although I am sure your wife is absolutely correct 99% of the time, this is probably in the 1% she misses. But a movement pic would be definitive.


----------



## bmwfreak

Bunthorne said:


> *Re: Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*
> Am New to this excellent forum... Hoping to get some much needed advise from you experts. Recently bought this ladies diver's style Tag Heuer for my wife from a "highly rated" ebay seller. They have been excellent in their dealings and communication and offer a "full refund" no questions asked policy. However, my wife has her doubts about its authenticity. The ad referenced WR0475 and watch has serial no. 373.508 on reverse. Would be extremely grateful for your members wisdom on this watch... Is it genuine or fake? Many thanks
> View attachment 530386
> View attachment 530387


It's authentic and appears to be in very nice condition for its age.


----------



## bmwfreak

JReidy3695 said:


> Hi Everyone- I'm new to the forum and looking for a bit of help. I recently purchased a Tag Heuer WH1111 off of ebay item number 120785111483. I received the watch in the mail and I believe it may be a replica. The seller assured me it's not a replica and that it has been factory serviced but the case markings appear incorrect. I took a couple pics to show what I mean. To me the serial number and the model number appear to be too small in size and the numbers in the serial number appear to be too close together. Also the band just says stainless steel on the top and 675 on the bottom with no other numbers or letter. Any help and opinions would be much appreciated. Thank you.


You need to supply better pics. The WH1111 is a 6000 series. Although there were some replicas, they were very poorly made and easy to identify when comparing pictures of an authentic 6000 series watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

gymk said:


> Does this look real I am not sure at all?
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> Thanks guys


Authentic and appears to be in great condition.


----------



## gymk

bmwfreak said:


> Authentic and appears to be in great condition.


I bought it!!! $142.69 second chance offer... thanks for the replies guys...


----------



## JReidy3695

Here's a couple more pics of my WH1111...I hope these are a bit clearer than my previous pictures. Again..any help on authenticity is appreciated.


----------



## Eeeb

I'd need to see a movement pic. But I sneeze when I see it. Not a good sign. 

Take a look at googled casebacks and the lettering on the bracelets. Those make me wonder but I am not an expert on this model.


----------



## bmwfreak

JReidy3695 said:


> Here's a couple more pics of my WH1111...I hope these are a bit clearer than my previous pictures. Again..any help on authenticity is appreciated.


Looks authentic to me. The bracelet links are very unique and intricate on the real watch (and yours). You do not find this on the fakes. They are usually more simple one piece cast links.


----------



## grouse

Just found this forum - fantastic place!

Looking at a Formula 1 - with serial number WAC1211, only thing is the rubber bumper is stamped Tag Heuer? Is this correct, was told it should have a -0 if its stamped?

Please someone let me know!

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplacehanks!


----------



## Eeeb

grouse said:


> Just found this forum - fantastic place!
> 
> Looking at a Formula 1 - with serial number WAC1211, only thing is the rubber bumper is stamped Tag Heuer? Is this correct, was told it should have a -0 if its stamped?
> 
> Please someone let me know!
> 
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplacehanks!


The -0 is news to me... It might be right but it is news to me. Anyone know for sure?

The watch looks good but probably will be gone before you read this.


----------



## grouse

Thanks Eeeb - ended up going for more than I wanted to pay anyway!

I got the info on the -0 prefix here

eBay Guides - Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAC1111 WAC 1110 Watch Guide
Interesting to know for the future!

Regards Grouse


----------



## Eeeb

grouse said:


> Thanks Eeeb - ended up going for more than I wanted to pay anyway!
> 
> I got the info on the -0 prefix here
> 
> eBay Guides - Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAC1111 WAC 1110 Watch Guide
> Interesting to know for the future!
> 
> Regards Grouse


Do you think you can trust the guy who wrote it?? :-d


----------



## grouse

Should I take it as correct or do those in the know disagree with this information?

I don't want to spend my hard earned money on a fake!!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys, just bought a new Aquaracer and it arrived today, I've own many automatic Tags and need some assurance that this is the real deal... comes with full box, manual and papers.

Did some cleaning and opened up the caseback - however it appears that there are no geneve strips on the rotor.. as compared to my other older tags. Anyone can help to verfiy this ?

The movement is indeed a true ETA 7750 movement








But what I'm doubting is the rotor without the strips...
































































I know the boxes, manual and papers are authentic as I've own them before, the weight is pretty solid and heavy weighing 216 grams size to 7" wrist, any experts or owners of CAJ2110 can verify ?

PS: I just went to LVMH to re-size the bracelet, they looked at the dial and caseback using a magnifying loupe before re-sizing the bracelet for me, never commented anything, so I assume I'm safe.


----------



## drunken monkey

grouse said:


> Looking at a Formula 1 - with serial number WAC1211, only thing is the rubber bumper is stamped Tag Heuer? Is this correct, was told it should have a -0 if its stamped?


you've misread/misunderstood.
the -0 is a suffix to the watch model ref on the caseback.
it isn't a replacement for the tag heuer text on the bumper.


----------



## bmwfreak

grouse said:


> Thanks Eeeb - ended up going for more than I wanted to pay anyway!
> 
> I got the info on the -0 prefix here
> 
> eBay Guides - Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAC1111 WAC 1110 Watch Guide
> Interesting to know for the future!
> 
> Regards Grouse


The information in the guide is correct for the WAC11XX series watch. The watch you are referencing is a WAC1211, which is a completely different watch. It's a smaller version of the WAC1111. Not sure if there was a WAC1211-0 model # of the WAC12XX series watch. As stated in the guide, Tag Heuer commonly adds a suffix to the model number such as -0, -1, -2 to indicate some type of production change.


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys, just bought a new Aquaracer and it arrived today, I've own many automatic Tags and need some assurance that this is the real deal... comes with full box, manual and papers.
> 
> Did some cleaning and opened up the caseback - however it appears that there are no geneve strips on the rotor.. as compared to my other older tags. Anyone can help to verfiy this ?
> 
> The movement is indeed a true ETA 7750 movement
> 
> But what I'm doubting is the rotor without the strips...


I think it's common practice to use undecorated rotors in watches with solid casebacks vs exhibition casebacks. The movement certainly looks like an authentic ETA 7750.


----------



## Eeeb

grouse said:


> Should I take it as correct or do those in the know disagree with this information?
> 
> I don't want to spend my hard earned money on a fake!!


No, look at the name. It is one of our honored members... another bimmer booster!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks! I thought so- I chance upon this similar movement on another forum, and yeah, they used the same solid rotor


----------



## tpd80

grumpygarfield said:


> View attachment 533053


I would try to avoid touching the rotor, hand oils could develop into stains. You don't have a display back so i guess it doesn't matter though...


----------



## ajk1979

I had a watchmaker open the case yesterday to check the movement's authenticity. He did say it was authentic, but I thought I'd also see if anyone here could spot something potentially amiss. Please pardon the quality of the pics of the movement - I had to use my cameraphone since I didn't have any other camera on hand.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.

AJ


----------



## Svender

No problems there, everything looks to be correct.


----------



## ajk1979

Many thanks!

AJ


----------



## jrd0820

*Am I about to get ripped off...*

Posted pics of this watch in another thread but with a poor title.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

About to pay for an auction I won, but wasn't too sure of in the first place. I looked at perhaps 50 websites to compare this watch with other WAF2110 models. But I should have at least asked for some more paperwork info. I did ask for extra pics of the back and sides and the seller was very obliging.

Need to decide to make the payment or not. Thanks in advance -


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Am I about to get ripped off...*



jrd0820 said:


> Posted pics of this watch in another thread but with a poor title.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> About to pay for an auction I won, but wasn't too sure of in the first place. I looked at perhaps 50 websites to compare this watch with other WAF2110 models. But I should have at least asked for some more paperwork info. I did ask for extra pics of the back and sides and the seller was very obliging.
> 
> Need to decide to make the payment or not. Thanks in advance -


Looks OK but movement pics are definitive!!


----------



## boyzone

I am planning on buying a Link Calibre 6 and any idea on where I should look for a serial number on this watch?


----------



## pacific17

how about this one?


----------



## jrd0820

*Re: Am I about to get ripped off...*

Thanks Eeeb! To get movement pics would it be a good idea to open the back myself? How much does a good watch shop charge to do it? I have looked at watch kits on Ebay going from $12 to $29. I have just started taking an interest in certain watch brands and do not intend at this point to become a collector, but one never knows. Should I invest in a kit that has a case wrench or judt the wrench itself? I'd feel better knowing for sure it was autentic.



Eeeb said:


> Looks OK but movement pics are definitive!!


----------



## tpd80

*Re: Am I about to get ripped off...*



jrd0820 said:


> Thanks Eeeb! To get movement pics would it be a good idea to open the back myself? How much does a good watch shop charge to do it? I have looked at watch kits on Ebay going from $12 to $29. I have just started taking an interest in certain watch brands and do not intend at this point to become a collector, but one never knows. Should I invest in a kit that has a case wrench or judt the wrench itself? I'd feel better knowing for sure it was autentic.


I bought a case opener on ebay, ran me about 10-15$ if i remember correctly. Worked like a charm. MaKe sure its the one that uses 3 points of contact and not 2. I had a lazy watch maker use only 2 points of his 3 point opener and it left tiny little indents on the case back from the pressure, best to spread it over 3 points of contact.

Before you open it, use a marker and make 2 lines on the case back to the case, that way you know how far to turn the case back when putting it back on.

Its very simple and fun to do. Make sure you dont touch anything inside (like the rotor). I've heard hand oils can stain the metals.


----------



## drunken monkey

pacific17 said:


> how about this one?


Did the real watches ever come with a clear case back?
I could be wrong though; it's just that I have a very clear image of that diver helmet caseback.


----------



## gymsalesjames

*TAG Heuer Automatic Chrono Carrera CV2010 Model *FAST DELIVERY* | eBay

Just won this on Ebay but before I pay I thought I'd ask what you guys think, genuine or not?

Thank you

James

*


----------



## JReidy3695

In response to the post above mine...That appears to be a replica..and not a very good one.


----------



## vandamaki

it looks real to me.


----------



## Duffman50

Glancing at the pictures I'd say the watch is genuine, I'm fairly familiar with tag watches and I would be astonished if this watch was a fake


----------



## gymsalesjames

It's this pic that concerns me:








I've not seen a movement like that before?


----------



## yande

I've been watching this thread, and this watch in question in particular. Whilst not claiming to be a knowledgeable source regarding legit Tag Heuer's, I am impressed with the relative new members commenting on this watch. Welcome to one and all, if you have not previously been welcomed to WUS, and I commend you on your input, regardless of verdict, which I will leave to one of the more knowledgeable amongst us. Fair enough? 

Having said that, yes, gymsalesjames, those stripes are quite questionable. But as I said, I am no font of info on the Heuer fake debate. Well done guys, regardless and hope to see more of you and more interestingly, your watches in the future..


----------



## gymsalesjames

Confirmed as fake, glad I didn't buy it!

Big thanks to dechipher28 who confirmed the mechanism is counterfeit via PM.

The bloke has relisted it on ebay though...


----------



## viannucci

Heads Up to the group,

There are currently 3 replica Tag's on Ebay right now from the same seller that are not identified as such:

TAG HEUER GRAND CARRERA CALIBRE 36 WATCH | eBay

TAG HEUER MONACO 24 CALIBRE 36 LIMITED EDITION | eBay

TAG HEUER GRAND CARRERA WATCH | eBay

He is also selling a fake Bell and Ross. I've reported these to Ebay, but so far they have not removed them.

I did take the time also to drop him an email to let him know what I thought about it. He's a real piece of work.


----------



## yande

Thanks for that "vianucci" and welcome to WUS 

Not sure whether to feel sorry for the bidders on these items or not. I surely would not even consider these watches given the circumstances. (Blurred photos, descriptions, or lack of, and that neg feedback on a now relisted watch!!) The fact that EBay has not done anything about this perhaps is the most telling point for me. I now stick to the WUS sales thread.


----------



## bmwfreak

gymsalesjames said:


> *TAG Heuer Automatic Chrono Carrera CV2010 Model *FAST DELIVERY* | eBay
> 
> Just won this on Ebay but before I pay I thought I'd ask what you guys think, genuine or not?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> James
> 
> *


FAKE. This one is obvious. The subdials are wrong, should be 12 hour, 30 minute and 60 second subdials. This FAKE has 7 day, 24 hour and 12 hour subdials. The movement is obviously wrong.


----------



## Kie4baa5haec

Looks authentic to me and looks like you got a great price too! If you want an authentic strap, your options would be the AD, but you may pay more there then you did for the watch. I would recommend an online grey market dealer or ebay.


----------



## justinxecushyn

Purchased it on ebay and i've read and read to try and figure out if what i'm holding is genuine or not.

Has a CV2014 serial stamp on it

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## decipher28

^genuine


----------



## justinxecushyn

decipher28 said:


> ^genuine


Whewww I felt like I just got the "you are NOT the father" from the Maury Show verdect. How could you tell or what was a tell tell sign?


----------



## bmwfreak

justinxecushyn said:


> Whewww I felt like I just got the "you are NOT the father" from the Maury Show verdect. How could you tell or what was a tell tell sign?


All the details are correct including the movement, although the fakes are becoming harder to distinguish.


----------



## npt08

Hi, can anyone tell me if this carrera is authentic?

Thanks!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202953.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202327.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202307.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202318.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-08075535.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202939.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202848.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202552.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202457.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202428.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202412.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202327-1.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202307-1.jpg


----------



## Eeeb

npt08 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this carrera is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202953.jpg
> 
> ...


All I get is page not found... sorry.


----------



## npt08

Eeeb said:


> All I get is page not found... sorry.


Hi, sorry I just realized the links are not working. These ones should work, thanks again!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202536.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-08075535-1.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202231.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202256.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202307-1.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202400.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202412.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202428.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202457.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202552.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202841.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202848.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202939.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202953.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-09202307.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f321/justinxecushyn/2011-11-08075535.jpg


----------



## stealth0128

Hi guys,

Recently bought a resale Aquaracer GRANDE DATE CHRONOGRAPH 43MM.
Model: CAN1010

The seller has given me the warranty card (stamped by AD in my country) and the receipt. The serial number on the watch and the warranty card are correctly matched. The watch was originally purchased on May 2011.

I called up Tag Heuer, told them I lost the warranty card and I requested to check my warranty status based on the serial no on the watch. Their record says my watch was purchased on April 2011.

Based on the evidence, can I safely conclude that my watch is authentic? I'm a little paranoid as I hardly bought such big ticket items. I would appreciate if someone could help me out.


----------



## bmwfreak

stealth0128 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Recently bought a resale Aquaracer GRANDE DATE CHRONOGRAPH 43MM.
> Model: CAN1010
> 
> The seller has given me the warranty card (stamped by AD in my country) and the receipt. The serial number on the watch and the warranty card are correctly matched. The watch was originally purchased on May 2011.
> 
> I called up Tag Heuer, told them I lost the warranty card and I requested to check my warranty status based on the serial no on the watch. Their record says my watch was purchased on April 2011.
> 
> Based on the evidence, can I safely conclude that my watch is authentic? I'm a little paranoid as I hardly bought such big ticket items. I would appreciate if someone could help me out.


Looks good to me.


----------



## vserduchka

Thoughts on this?

I'm asking because the hang tag says Calibre 7, and to my knowledge, that should be a GMT movement.


----------



## decipher28

*vserduchka* it looks fine.

gmt is just a way of telling two timeszones on the face of a watch with added hand being the normal way of doing it

such as rolex gmt like this


----------



## vserduchka

decipher28 said:


> *vserduchka* it looks fine.


Thanks decipher28! I appreciate it!


----------



## bmwfreak

vserduchka said:


> Thanks decipher28! I appreciate it!


I have concerns with this watch also. According to Tag, the Calibre 7 is a GMT movement. The WJF2111 is not a GMT watch, so why would it have a Calibre 7 instead of the typical Calibre 5 movement?


----------



## decipher28

bmwfreak said:


> I have concerns with this watch also. According to Tag, the Calibre 7 is a GMT movement. The WJF2111 is not a GMT watch, so why would it have a Calibre 7 instead of the typical Calibre 5 movement?


This is an interesting point but there are some calibre 7 movements which are not GMT watches like this advert.

Buy Tag Heuer WJF2110.BA0570 Link Automatic Gents Watch - WJF2110BA0570 Tag Heuer - Precision Time

and

found this in sticky about movements Post by Eeeb

I encountered this list which I thought would be interesting to the crew...

*TAG Cal *
movement 
watch

*4*
ETA 2671

*5 *
ETA 2824-2 (2834 in some models(??))
Aquaracer, Carrera, Link

*6 *
ETA 2895-1 
Monza, Monaco

*7 *
ETA 2892-A1 
2000 Chronometre, Link Chronometre

*7 GMT *
ETA 2893-A2 (Dubois Depraz Calibre 312??)
Carrera GMT

*11 *
Dubois Depraz 2022 
Autavia Chronograph

*16 *
ETA/Valjoux 7750 
Carrera, Monza, Aquaracer Chronographs

*17 *
ETA 2894-2 
Monaco, Monza, Carrera, Kirium Chronographs

*36 *
Zenith El-Primero 
Monza 36, Link 36

*60 *
Dubois-Depraz 2073 
Aquagraph 2000

notice a calibre 7 is listed but isnt a GMT.

Its also a remote possibilty that there is a calibre 5 sitting in there and they may even put a calibre 7 rotor on it,but it you really wanted to give yourself a definitive answer,then take the case back off and have a look.

seen a thread selling this model on here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-link-bnib-*final-price-drop-*-603500.html

just wondered if that were the same watch?


----------



## blud

The photos aren't the best but I thought I'd put them up here to get some feed back before I made an inquiry to the seller

authentic or not?

or do I need more photos?

appreciate the help!

View attachment 556080

View attachment 556081

View attachment 556082

View attachment 556083


----------



## bmwfreak

blud said:


> The photos aren't the best but I thought I'd put them up here to get some feed back before I made an inquiry to the seller
> 
> authentic or not?
> 
> or do I need more photos?
> 
> appreciate the help!
> 
> View attachment 556081


FAKE. Movement is completely wrong.


----------



## rob-s

> how about this one?


I am not an expert in Aquaracer 500M models but to me this one looks like an authentic one. A watch this new should be sold inclusive boxes and papers (incl. warranty card).
reference number of this watch is WAJ2110.BA0870


----------



## pacific17

rob-s said:


> I am not an expert in Aquaracer 500M models but to me this one looks like an authentic one. A watch this new should be sold inclusive boxes and papers (incl. warranty card).
> reference number of this watch is WAJ2110.BA0870


it does come with everything and got it from an AD.. heres a close up of the back..


----------



## decipher28

^ genuine


----------



## sangnati

Hello everyone,
I do not know is the watch in this link authentic.
Could someone have experience can give me an advice.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
Thank you very much


----------



## bmwfreak

sangnati said:


> Hello everyone,
> I do not know is the watch in this link authentic.
> Could someone have experience can give me an advice.
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> Thank you very much


FAKE. Many things wrong with this watch including Chinese movement.


----------



## seemetrader

I am new here so please be gentle. I purchased a Tag Heuer watch at Bailey Banks and Biddle on November 24, 1990. I feel that I have determined it is a series 2000 chronometer but I can't make sense of the model number. The receipt does not indicate a model number and the box it came in is labeled 565.306M. The backside of the watch only indicates 565 306 with no model number. I feel like it is a model number 1120 but the placement of the writing on face of the watch is like none I have seen. There is no 1/10 writing under the colored logo but rather it has 200 meters on the left side, professional in the middle and chrono quartz on the right with 1/10 located underneath the words chrono quartz. Can someone provide any clarity as to what it is exactly that I have here. It was purchased from a reputable dealer and has been serviced periodically. No one has ever indicated I might have a fake here. What gives?


----------



## bmwfreak

seemetrader said:


> I am new here so please be gentle. I purchased a Tag Heuer watch at Bailey Banks and Biddle on November 24, 1990. I feel that I have determined it is a series 2000 chronometer but I can't make sense of the model number. The receipt does not indicate a model number and the box it came in is labeled 565.306M. The backside of the watch only indicates 565 306 with no model number. I feel like it is a model number 1120 but the placement of the writing on face of the watch is like none I have seen. There is no 1/10 writing under the colored logo but rather it has 200 meters on the left side, professional in the middle and chrono quartz on the right with 1/10 located underneath the words chrono quartz. Can someone provide any clarity as to what it is exactly that I have here. It was purchased from a reputable dealer and has been serviced periodically. No one has ever indicated I might have a fake here. What gives?


The number engraved on the back is the model # 565.306. There might also be a serial number engraved, but not always on the older watches. Your watch is legit. It's a 2000 series chronograph.

see here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/question-regarding-2000-a-202467.html


----------



## seemetrader

bmwfreak said:


> The number engraved on the back is the model # 565.306. There might also be a serial number engraved, but not always on the older watches. Your watch is legit. It's a 2000 series chronograph.
> 
> see here
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/question-regarding-2000-a-202467.html


Thank you very much for the valuable information and the peace of mind.


----------



## drgoren

Hi Guys,

I just bought a carrera calibre 5 for what seemed like a reasonable price. My main concern is the even numbers on the dial. I haven't been able to find the model number XL0215 that was reported on the listing. There is a week to return it if there are any issues. Also, can you please tell me about how much it would cost to replace the sapphire crystal? There are some decent scratches around 5'oclock. Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your help.

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic, WV211B, XL0215 | eBay


----------



## Armin

Is my Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date CV2A10.BA0796 authentic? All links below. Thanks in advance. 
Found it on ebay from a reputable seller (over 15000 sales, 99.1% feedback)... item number 120809675684.

Said it was a jewelery store trade in. Thought it was a good deal so I grabbed it. It came with a Tag Box and warranty card, but seller told me it may not necessarily be the same box/warranty card that Tag sends out with this watch.

The only thing that I have noticed is that the red rubber band is gone from the first/top chrono button. Strap and everything else seem legit, but I want your opinion WUS! Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the pictures, they are all from my HTC Inspire phone. 
I have already registered the watch and its serial number with Tag Heuer on the registration website.

TAG Heuer Men's CV2A10.BA0796 Carrera AUTOMATIC Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## bmwfreak

Armin said:


> Is my Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date CV2A10.BA0796 authentic? All links below. Thanks in advance.
> Found it on ebay from a reputable seller (over 15000 sales, 99.1% feedback)... item number 120809675684.
> 
> Said it was a jewelery store trade in. Thought it was a good deal so I grabbed it. It came with a Tag Box and warranty card, but seller told me it may not necessarily be the same box/warranty card that Tag sends out with this watch.
> 
> The only thing that I have noticed is that the red rubber band is gone from the first/top chrono button. Strap and everything else seem legit, but I want your opinion WUS! Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the pictures, they are all from my HTC Inspire phone.
> I have already registered the watch and its serial number with Tag Heuer on the registration website.
> 
> TAG Heuer Men's CV2A10.BA0796 Carrera AUTOMATIC Chronograph Watch | eBay


Appears to be authentic.


----------



## donaldhienz

Couldn't find any info on the model number WE1114-R-2. What do you guys think?


----------



## bmwfreak

donaldhienz said:


> Couldn't find any info on the model number WE1114-R-2. What do you guys think?


authentic 2000 series.


----------



## johnleb

Hi Guys,

Hope you can help. I've just committed to buying this on ebay. Can you tell me if it's fake or not before I pay for it please?

*Item number: 270862130089

I'm really excited, I've been after this watch for a long time!*


----------



## decipher28

johnleb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you can help. I've just committed to buying this on ebay. Can you tell me if it's fake or not before I pay for it please?
> 
> *Item number: 270862130089
> 
> I'm really excited, I've been after this watch for a long time!*


watch is legit


----------



## WristGame

Hi Everyone, New member, first post.

Just bought this second hand Monaco Calibre 12 CAW2111. Can anyone confirm authentic or not?


----------



## bmwfreak

WristGame said:


> Hi Everyone, New member, first post.
> 
> Just bought this second hand Monaco Calibre 12 CAW2111. Can anyone confirm authentic or not?


Looks authentic to me. Compare it to this one...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/just-bought-new-caw2111-monaco-400748.html


----------



## qadhi

I am getting Monaco Calibre 12 CAW2111 from a local AD next week. I know it comes with a 2 years warranty card but does it also comes with certificate of authenticity?

Would highly appreciate if someone can list full details of papers and everything else that comes with a brand new purchase. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmwfreak

qadhi said:


> I am getting Monaco Calibre 12 CAW2111 from a local AD next week. I know it comes with a 2 years warranty card but does it also comes with certificate of authenticity?
> 
> Would highly appreciate if someone can list full details of papers and everything else that comes with a brand new purchase. Thanks in advance!


Box and papers include instructions and warranty card (maybe a registration form). No certificate of authenticity. See here for example...
Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 12 Steve McQueen CAW2111.FC6183 Blue/Blue £3950RRP NEW | eBay


----------



## gdwp

Hi, I was hoping some members might be able to confirm the authenticity of this watch I'm looking at for my wife? It seems the model is sold as a replica/fake and from the pictures of the fakes online I can't see any difference.

Welcome to Flickr!


----------



## Eeeb

Can't see any pics :-(


----------



## gdwp

Sorry, I'm new 

Flickr: Gdwprice's Photostream


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

gdwp said:


> Sorry, I'm new
> 
> Flickr: Gdwprice's Photostream


It looks legit from this end... anyone else care to comment?


----------



## gdwp

Thanks, I just worried as there are sites online selling fakes for $200! It's probably less of a watch then it is a bracelet. It appears the gold parts are solid. I was wondering why the main box just had gray printing instead of the green and red and then my mind starting wandering! It's got to be fairly easy for someone like me to be fooled. Thanks again.


----------



## Eeeb

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It looks legit from this end... anyone else care to comment?


Looks good to me too!


----------



## Maikolo

Great forum but

Dam I should of checked this site out first before looking at this, now for the big question is it real ? Crosses fingers.

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## bmwfreak

Maikolo said:


> Great forum but
> 
> Dam I should of checked this site out first before looking at this, now for the big question is it real ? Crosses fingers.
> 
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


FAKE. It obviously has an Asian 7750 style movement, not the proper Calibre 36 Zenith El Primero movement.


----------



## Maikolo

Dam that's a shame my sister was going to buy it for me , I didn't want her to pay her hard earned money on something fake. She's going to feel gutterd now. Thank you for the advise much appreciated


----------



## tonyteetime

Hi guys,

I finally was able to purchase one of these hard to find 1500 series in mint condition. It appears to be made between 1994 to 1998 based on the model WD1221-K-20. It appear authentic to me.
I was hoping you watch experts can confirm the authenticity.

Thanks,
Tony

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Eeeb

tonyteetime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally was able to purchase one of these hard to find 1500 series in mint condition. It appears to be made between 1994 to 1998 based on the model WD1221-K-20. It appear authentic to me.
> I was hoping you watch experts can confirm the authenticity.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


My, that is a nice one!! GREAT condition. Looks real to me but the movement pics would be definitive.


----------



## bmwfreak

tonyteetime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally was able to purchase one of these hard to find 1500 series in mint condition. It appears to be made between 1994 to 1998 based on the model WD1221-K-20. It appear authentic to me.
> I was hoping you watch experts can confirm the authenticity.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Definitely authentic. It's a mid-size, a bit smaller than today's watches, but great it you have a smaller wrist.


----------



## tonyteetime

Eeeb,

I wanted this watch so badly back in the days but could not justify it due to the financial situation of having to support a new family. Now that I'm older and more financially secure, I can afford any new fancy Tag Heuer model out there in retail, but this old school model still call out to me. 

Perhaps it's sentimental or whatever you call it (puppy love) . I was really excited to find one in this superb condition due to it's age, but have some doubts that something this old can be in such great condition. Anyhow, the first of order of business will be to have this watch be serviced by my local trusted watch technician. I will know for sure by then , but then again , perhaps ignorant is a bliss and it may be better not to know  . Thanks for your vote of confidence.

Tony,


----------



## tonyteetime

bmwfreak said:


> Definitely authentic. It's a mid-size, a bit smaller than today's watches, but great it you have a smaller wrist.


bmwfreak,
I 'll sleep a bit better tonight from your reassurance.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## alfredo.c64

Hi! about that last picture of the aquaracer 500... I recently purchased an aquaracer on ebay and the pictures showed that the watch also had blue protective stickers on the bracelet. i was wondering if authentic tag heuer watches really came with that sort of protective stickers? In the past I have purchased two authentic tag heuers from ADs and don't remember seeing any protective blue stickers on them when I bought them...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eeeb

alfredo.c64 said:


> Hi! about that last picture of the aquaracer 500... I recently purchased an aquaracer on ebay and the pictures showed that the watch also had blue protective stickers on the bracelet. i was wondering if authentic tag heuer watches really came with that sort of protective stickers? In the past I have purchased two authentic tag heuers from ADs and don't remember seeing any protective blue stickers on them when I bought them...
> 
> Any thoughts?


I buy them and put them on some of my watches when I store them ... ADs could do that too.


----------



## Carl-Gustav

Hey, started a new thread yesterday with this kind of question, didnt see this one. I thought that if there existed a thread like this one it would be a sticky, but not in this case obviously 

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Watch 25 Jewels WV211B Calibre5 Sapphire Stainless | eBay

What do you think? Is this authentic? Im thinking about the numbers on the dial are they really suppose to be there (2, 4, 6, 8, 12)? Maybe there are some different models depending on the year that it was made?

http://us.tagheuer.com/uploads/productpicture/WEB_PR_SHEETCARRERA_WV211B.BA0787_sticker.png


----------



## MrHavana

Hi all, after spendinghours reading through this forum I've gone and bought my first Tag. I've boughtfrom Ebay (with PayPal protection)from a seller without any previous transactions.However, I've spoken to the seller and had some additional photos althoughwaiting on some clearer pics and a copy of the receipt before I send payment.

Anyway, was wondering if you guys had any comments? I appreciate any pointers.I know the back looks a bit grubby and there seem to be some marks to the outeredge of the bezel, but I've been assured the face is unmarked. The condition isanother matter though and I've budgeted for a service and polish.

So are the pictures clear enough to determine real or fake?

Thanks, John

The ebay item number is 170744221341 eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## yande

I must say John, as the Americans say, you have the cahounas!! That's a fair risk, given the pics, though the phrase "original purchase receipt!" is a light at the end of a dark tunnel. Let's hope he did not buy it off EBay!!

I truly wish you the best and somehow feel, (no fact) that it will work out. Speaking to the seller, that (to me) means a lot. A big sell for a first sale on EBay, none the less.


----------



## MrHavana

Thanks Mark, I figured the only risk with paypal protection would be the cost of return post and having the money tied up for a couple of weeks, whilst we go through the dispute process.

The seller seems fine and voluntetred to cancel the sale if I had any doubts.

Do you think that the pictures aren't clear enough to tell if it's a fake or do you have doubts already based on the pics so far?

Cheers, John


----------



## decipher28

ideally you'd want a few more up close movement shots just to give you more clarification,

but my feeling....is the watch is genuine.


i must also add you were pretty brave taking a risk on a brand new seller,it could've turned out very bad.


----------



## Carl-Gustav

Carl-Gustav said:


> Hey, started a new thread yesterday with this kind of question, didnt see this one. I thought that if there existed a thread like this one it would be a sticky, but not in this case obviously
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Watch 25 Jewels WV211B Calibre5 Sapphire Stainless | eBay
> 
> What do you think? Is this authentic? Im thinking about the numbers on the dial are they really suppose to be there (2, 4, 6, 8, 12)? Maybe there are some different models depending on the year that it was made?
> 
> http://us.tagheuer.com/uploads/productpicture/WEB_PR_SHEETCARRERA_WV211B.BA0787_sticker.png


I can see that the seller has added the jeweler stamp. Maybe its a good idea to call Dems fine jewelers and confirm, I live in Sweden though. Does the jeweler usually store serialnumbers of watches that they sold?


----------



## MrHavana

decipher28 said:


> ideally you'd want a few more up close movement shots just to give you more clarification,
> 
> but my feeling....is the watch is genuine.
> 
> i must also add you were pretty brave taking a risk on a brand new seller,it could've turned out very bad.


Just received some more pics - this is the clearest one of the back. Bit grubby in the recesses, but can anyone confirm whether this looks genuine please?

Thanks, John


----------



## momololo

Hello, I´m new. I´ve found this Tag but I´m not sure that this is really a "Tag". eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
I was watching this Heuer, because of that I´m confused. 
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
I would be very happy about your meaning.
Thanks, Peter


----------



## Alexie

Hi all! New member, first post here...

Was looking at this as a possible gift for my DH and falls w/in my budget. Could someone assist to advise if this is authentic? It doesn't come with papers and boxes, which is why the seller said that this watch comes at that price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130611195302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2426wt_982

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carl-Gustav

MrHavana said:


> Just received some more pics - this is the clearest one of the back. Bit grubby in the recesses, but can anyone confirm whether this looks genuine please?
> 
> Thanks, John


I must say that is also another bad photo. Doesnt everyone have a decent camera in these days? You cant see the stripes on the rotor which can indicate if its a fake or not.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html


----------



## MrHavana

Thanks Carl, I know the picture still isn't that clear, but I'm confident the seller is genuine just hope the watch is too! One of the reasons the photos aren't great is that the guy is taking pictures in the evenings on an iPhone - I could see this from the file properties of the images, but I have also had a 'live' look at the watch via facetime on the iPhone. I've bought the seller more than anything else.

Anyway, the watch should turn up tomorrow and I'll get some clearer pictures up. Will then show some pics when I get it back from service and cleaning.


----------



## bmwfreak

Alexie said:


> Hi all! New member, first post here...
> 
> Was looking at this as a possible gift for my DH and falls w/in my budget. Could someone assist to advise if this is authentic? It doesn't come with papers and boxes, which is why the seller said that this watch comes at that price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130611195302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2426wt_982
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It appears to be authentic.


----------



## icon5585

I believe this is authentic (as I've already bid on it and am currently the high bidder), but thought I'd ask the pros 

TAG HEUER CARRERA AUTOMATIC WV211N Calibre 5 WRIST WATCH WITH BOX & PAPERS | eBay


----------



## Carl-Gustav

Hey, found another watch on eBay (UK) its a 
-
Tag Heuer Carrera Gents Watch
Tag Heuer Carrera Gents Watch | eBay

What do you think? I cant find anything wrong with it (even thogh I would prefer a better picture of the back) but what do I know im not an expert


----------



## Carl-Gustav

Hmm, isnt this dial looking abit strange? Or is it just the camera that catch the squares very much? :think:


----------



## jrod

Hey Guys,

I'm new here, but so far I like what I see in these forums. I recently acquired a TAG from a "friend of a friend" type of deal. It seems to be legit as far as I can tell and some preliminary homework I've done, but I have a very hard time finding anything about it on the internet and I am slightly worried, so I thought Id consult the experts.

The watch is a TAG Heuer Link with a light blue face with only the numeral 12 (the rest are tick marks). The T-H chevron symbol is Blue (top) and Red (botom) and above the six-o'clock position it reads Link and 200 meters immediately below on the six o'clock edge of the bezel it says SWISS MADE (I will try to get pics up asap). This is the only one I found on a Japanese website:









The model and serial #s are laser engraved on the back. The model is WT121L and the serial is HX6---. It has a BA0554 bracelet which appears to be legit in its split link construction, clasp markings and no visible pins to remove links except near the clasp for adjustment. The face/dial seems clearly printed and I see no manufacturing defects from casting/flashing etc. The luminescent parts work very well! I left them under a desk lamp for about 30-45 min and walked into a dark room and every single one was super bright and did not fade after a long while. Another feature I noticed is when you pull out the crown to adjust time/date the shaft remains almost the same diameter and isn't skinny/flimsy which is something else I was told to look for on fakes....

Sorry for being long-winded...I guess in this case pictures are worth a thousand words, but just thought I would start off with a basic description in the event someone is familiar with this model. If it is indeed a real TAG it seems to be either rare or very outdated. My initial inclination is that its no newer than 2006 or early 2000s...

Looking forward to some input. Thanks!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Looking at purchasing the following Grand Carrera and wanted some opinions on its authenticity. By the limited look of the movement it looks to be legit + it is in the correct display box.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## decipher28

^the grand carrera calibre 17 is legit,box looks correct as well


----------



## decipher28

jrod your watch is legit

others may know more about its release date etc


----------



## MrHavana

Thanks to Carl, Mark and decipher28 for your previous replies. I now have the watch and am very pleased with it. The watch is genuine and in better condition than I was expecting. I appreciate your input.


----------



## jrod

decipher28 said:


> jrod your watch is legit
> 
> others may know more about its release date etc


Thank you very much for your time. Good news indeed!


----------



## trippinonprozac

I just purchased the same watch in the same colour scheme! Love the silver face, really sets the watch off! Congrats on the purchase.


MrHavana said:


> Thanks to Carl, Mark and decipher28 for your previous replies. I now have the watch and am very pleased with it. The watch is genuine and in better condition than I was expecting. I appreciate your input.


----------



## oviraicov

Please let me know if this one is fake or real.thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

Definitive is the movement. If it is Swiss, real. If it is Asian, fake.

But yours looks OK to me with what data is at hand.


----------



## Poolm200

Hello guys, I was told this is a good sight for possibly authenticating my watch. I purchased this off of Ebay with no box or papers. I didn't spend a whole lot on it, so I figured if it was fake, I wouldn't be out much. Here is a link to the photos that were on Ebay. Would appreciate feedback from anyone who is qualified. Thank You. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Carl-Gustav

Poolm200 said:


> Hello guys, I was told this is a good sight for possibly authenticating my watch. I purchased this off of Ebay with no box or papers. I didn't spend a whole lot on it, so I figured if it was fake, I wouldn't be out much. Here is a link to the photos that were on Ebay. Would appreciate feedback from anyone who is qualified. Thank You. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


No doubt, its a fake :/

Naah, just kidding, I dunno, it looks good though. But if it turns out to be a fake (you can take it to an AD to be sure) you have paypal protection that will cover the cost.

eBay Buyer Protection Page


----------



## bmwfreak

Poolm200 said:


> Hello guys, I was told this is a good sight for possibly authenticating my watch. I purchased this off of Ebay with no box or papers. I didn't spend a whole lot on it, so I figured if it was fake, I wouldn't be out much. Here is a link to the photos that were on Ebay. Would appreciate feedback from anyone who is qualified. Thank You. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Authentic!


----------



## Poolm200

Thanks bmwfreak! Went to 2 jewelers today and they both felt it was authentic also. Nice to have the 'piece' of mind.


----------



## dribbler

Anyone able to tell from that terrible picture? It also has a transparent back but I can't get a clear picture of the back, I'll keep trying to get better pictures.
The watch glows in the dark, and seems to 'click' 7-8 times per second, the second hand glides around rather than 'jumping' from second to second. Bezel only goes around anti-clockwise, takes 60 clicks around.


----------



## decipher28

^fake


----------



## betrayedsoup

Can someone confirm if this is authentic? 
Auctiva Image Hosting


----------



## ard92

betrayedsoup said:


> Can someone confirm if this is authentic?
> Auctiva Image Hosting


Looks identical to mine and a quick google search of the serial number turned up nothing so i would say authentic.


----------



## betrayedsoup

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## grumpygarfield

bmwfreak said:


> I think it's common practice to use undecorated rotors in watches with solid casebacks vs exhibition casebacks. The movement certainly looks like an authentic ETA 7750.










I chanced again on the Tag website and why is it that the rotor has geneve strips, engraving in gold with cut-out sides, whereas mine is solid rotor with gold engraving only ?
I'm starting to worry... but then again I went to LVMH to have the watch bracelet resized (1st time), and de-magnetized my watch for the 2nd time.








Can anyone help to verify this ? Mine was purchased in Dec 2010, probably the first batches... maybe I'm wrong ??


----------



## Eeeb

One of the differences I have noted between real ETAs and fakes is the fakes use laser etching to put on the movement ID on the baseplate and ETA uses a stamp to press in the ID. The pic is insufficiently detailed to tell which exists on this movement.

It does appear you have the incorrect rotor. 

How well does it run? Generally the fakes don't do as well as the real ones...


----------



## decipher28

grumpygarfield said:


> I chanced again on the Tag website and why is it that the rotor has geneve strips, engraving in gold with cut-out sides, whereas mine is solid rotor with gold engraving only ?


the pictures on TAG heuer website is a stock photo of a decorated calibre 16 movement.The 7750 which is a calibre 16 comes in many different grades/finishes,like elaboree,top,chronometer

If your making a watch with a solid caseback it isn't that nessary to have a decorated movement (cotes de geneve pearlage etc)Most if not all solid caseback c16 movement watches have non decorated movements.That doesn't make it a fake.


grumpygarfield said:


> I'm starting to worry... but then again I went to *LVMH to have the watch bracelet resized (1st time), and de-magnetized my watch for the 2nd time*.
> 
> Can anyone help to verify this ? Mine was purchased in Dec 2010, probably the first batches... maybe I'm wrong ??


you've said it just there LVMH wouldn't work on a fake watch.


----------



## DRSPROMOS

Just received my first tag F1 the case back says CAC1110-1 I have seen -0 and no dash and when I try to search the internet for the -1 I see nothing. interesting enough it did pull up tons of sights with replica f1,s I was also amazed at how small the watch is I bought it on Ebay and even if I put the 2 links back in that were sent separately I don't think it will fit my wrist. any ideas on how many links are supposed to be on the band from factory? also any tell tale signs to know it is not "a Replica" ?

Thanks Dave.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## bmwfreak

DRSPROMOS said:


> Just received my first tag F1 the case back says CAC1110-1 I have seen -0 and no dash and when I try to search the internet for the -1 I see nothing. interesting enough it did pull up tons of sights with replica f1,s I was also amazed at how small the watch is I bought it on Ebay and even if I put the 2 links back in that were sent separately I don't think it will fit my wrist. any ideas on how many links are supposed to be on the band from factory? also any tell tale signs to know it is not "a Replica" ?
> 
> Thanks Dave.
> Thanks Dave.


Please post some pics or give us the ebay item #.


----------



## DRSPROMOS

TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 CHRONO NE W. CAC1110.BA0850 | eBay


----------



## bmwfreak

DRSPROMOS said:


> TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 CHRONO NE W. CAC1110.BA0850 | eBay


That watch looks authentic. The crown and pushers are correct. I wouldn't have any concerns with that watch, providing that is the same watch you received.


----------



## shinslinger

Hi All.

I am interested in purchasing the below watch- as far as I can tell from my research it is genuine. However I would just like to confirm this with the far more knowledgeable people on this site.

thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## Eeeb

I don't get to handle these so my opinion is not definitive... but I like it and don't feel bad about anything I see!


----------



## bmwfreak

shinslinger said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am interested in purchasing the below watch- as far as I can tell from my research it is genuine. However I would just like to confirm this with the far more knowledgeable people on this site.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Peter


Appears to have the correct movement.


----------



## grumpygarfield

It runs very accurate around +2 sec/day, what do you mean laser etching? Any pics/samples to share?


----------



## jr3352

Hi, I bought this watch and am now afraid it may be a fake, its a blue kirium chronograph, that I bought on ebay. Please help.thanks


----------



## decipher28

^authentic


----------



## bmwfreak

jr3352 said:


> Hi, I bought this watch and am now afraid it may be a fake, its a blue kirium chronograph, that I bought on ebay. Please help.thanks


Authentic. It has the large second and large minute chrono hands that are unique to the ETA movement used in this watch.


----------



## iamabananatree

Just checking on this WAF2112 as there's very little information on them that I can find besides lots of sites pushing fakes.













































It seems real to me, and when resizing the bracelet nothing aroused suspicion, my only concern is the sheer number of hits for replicas of these. This one was used, came with box and papers (but with no serial/model on the warranty card, blank aside from date (november 2005) and AD stamp).


----------



## U_A

Is this Tag Heuer 2000 Professional real? What makes me wonder is the price (it's cheap, for what the watch normally costs), and the markings on the dial... After hours of scrolling through pictures on the internet, I could only find two others with markings exactly like the ones on this watch. It has the divers link though, and nothing else points to it being a fake, other than that it's being sold without box or papers, but seeing as it's a bit worse for wear, that doesn't say much... I'm ready to pull the trigger on it, but I don't wanna' get screwed, so I came to consult the experts. So, fake or real?







Edit- Picture didn't post. Crummy computer. Ahh, guess that's what I get for blowing all my money on watches...=P Anyway, got the picture to post.


----------



## bmwfreak

elikresses said:


> Is this Tag Heuer 2000 Professional real? What makes me wonder is the price (it's cheap, for what the watch normally costs),


Authentic early 2000 series, most likely from late 1980s to early 1990s.


----------



## justinxecushyn

Humm, is this one real or fake:


----------



## qadhi

justinxecushyn said:


> Humm, is this one real or fake:
> 
> View attachment 594661
> View attachment 594662


fake


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It looks legit and the movement appears to be a Sellita movement... just an observation...



pacific17 said:


> how about this one?


----------



## OscarDharmawan

justinxecushyn said:


> Humm, is this one real or fake:
> 
> View attachment 594661
> View attachment 594662


Fake.


----------



## Carl-Gustav

justinxecushyn said:


> Humm, is this one real or fake:
> 
> View attachment 594661
> View attachment 594662


For 500 buy it now, what do you think?  The crown was also black but you didnt upload that photo. Auction seems to be removed, I reported it about an hour ago.


----------



## Jackson Filth

hi everyone!

i'm looking to join the formula one club, but wouldn't mind a little help by verifying (the best you can by pictures) if these are legit tag's.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

the dealers reputation seems to be alright, but i'd rather cover all my angles before i nervously go to an AD after I've already purchased it.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## watchgolfer

Is my Tag legit??


----------



## decipher28

^yes authentic


----------



## decipher28

Jackson Filth said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i'm looking to join the formula one club, but wouldn't mind a little help by verifying (the best you can by pictures) if these are legit tag's.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> the dealers reputation seems to be alright, but i'd rather cover all my angles before i nervously go to an AD after I've already purchased it.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


both genuine


----------



## Jackson Filth

decipher28 said:


> both genuine


awesome, thanks! i'm in the club


----------



## 04jtb

apart from their spelling on the title, i'm pretty sure it's legit but another opinion would be great, and also any guesses about when it was made too would be good please?

Tag Heurer 2000 Professional Quartz | eBay


----------



## alfredo.c64

LOL look what I just found on ebay...

Tag Heuer formula 1 indy 500 Swiss Limited Edition Catibre 36 Watch | eBay

...and the seller claims the watch is authentic. This is unbelievable!


----------



## Cscottsss

Is this authentic?

Thanks in advance

TAG HEUER AQUARACER 2000 AUTOMATIC FULL SIZE MENS 300M WATCH | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

Cscottsss said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> TAG HEUER AQUARACER 2000 AUTOMATIC FULL SIZE MENS 300M WATCH | eBay


Probably.... pics are not sufficient to say much more than probably...


----------



## Cscottsss

Eeeb said:


> Probably.... pics are not sufficient to say much more than probably...


Thanks, yeah I'm having a hard time getting more pics from the seller so I'm going to pass.

What about this one?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Sorry for so many questions but I'm on a budget and trying to get the best deal. I know I shouldn't be buying off ebay but 
oh well....


----------



## Eeeb

Cscottsss said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm having a hard time getting more pics from the seller so I'm going to pass.
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but I'm on a budget and trying to get the best deal. I know I shouldn't be buying off ebay but
> oh well....


eBay is fine if you do your research.

This one looks good but one can not really tell without good movement pics. TAGs are very popular to fake so I can see why you want to be sure. There are no obvious tells on this one.


----------



## Cscottsss

Eeeb said:


> eBay is fine if you do your research.
> 
> This one looks good but one can not really tell without good movement pics. TAGs are very popular to fake so I can see why you want to be sure. There are no obvious tells on this one.


Thanks and sorry again for all the questions but what should I ask the seller as far as movement pics? I really like this one and don't want to get taken.

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

the balance wheel and rotor are usually very telling...

But, remember, another will be along next week!


----------



## MrHavana

How about this one? I understand there's a lot of info out there on these "poor man's Heuers", but one thing that caught my eye on this one was the quality of the serial engraving. What do you think?

**DIAREX HEUER MONACO 3 REG CHRONOGRAPH #73633** | eBay










The model ref seems ok though.


----------



## drunken monkey

not sure about that one.
the case looks legit to me but the dial is obviously not authentic.
it also says that the movement is unsigned which leads me to believe that the watch is a franken albeit one with a correct but non-period 7736 movement in it as opposed to being a poor man's version.

edit:
hmm, after reading the posts here it appears that I might've been wrong.
apparently Heuer did actually produce Monaco cased watches for third parties as well so this is probably, while not 100% a genuine Monaco, is a redialed "poor man's version" as you suggested.
however, unlike "poor man's" Carrera watches, this actually is a correct Monaco shell.


----------



## NorthViking

Hi, I came across this vintage 50-ties Heuer for sale here in Norway. How can I tell if it`s a fake? Any Heuer historians in here?


----------



## tada

Cscottsss said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> TAG HEUER AQUARACER 2000 AUTOMATIC FULL SIZE MENS 300M WATCH | eBay


My only concern is the second hand being so far off from a marker.


----------



## Eeeb

NorthViking said:


> Hi, I came across this vintage 50-ties Heuer for sale here in Norway. How can I tell if it`s a fake? Any Heuer historians in here?
> 
> View attachment 602834


The bridge markings are unlike any other I have seen. I think it is a redialed frankenstein watch. But without it in hand, impossible to say for sure. I would avoid it.


----------



## Supermotardo

Hello fellas,

Just bought this cheapo "Obama Watch" on ebay. Any worries? Seller looks totally legit.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## bmwfreak

Supermotardo said:


> Hello fellas,
> 
> Just bought this cheapo "Obama Watch" on ebay. Any worries? Seller looks totally legit.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


authentic


----------



## sporks

Hi WatchuSeek forum,Looking at getting my first Tag Heuer. Can anybody please tell me whether this is authentic or not? thank you in advanced.tag heuer formula 1, professional 200m, BLUE/SS BELT customised | eBay


----------



## Davies2006

Hello to one and all.
Hoping that I can get some information regarding if this is the real deal before commiting to buy...I have tried to research it but am not having much luck.

Tag Heuer, Professional 200 Meters 1/10 Gold & SS Band | eBay

Many thanks in advance for your help and such a fine site.
Kind regards,

Davies2006.


----------



## Eeeb

sporks said:


> Hi WatchuSeek forum,Looking at getting my first Tag Heuer. Can anybody please tell me whether this is authentic or not? thank you in advanced.tag heuer formula 1, professional 200m, BLUE/SS BELT customised | eBay


I see no problems. But the metal bracelet is not original... these came with plastic straps, I believe.


----------



## Eeeb

Davies2006 said:


> Hello to one and all.
> Hoping that I can get some information regarding if this is the real deal before commiting to buy...I have tried to research it but am not having much luck.
> 
> Tag Heuer, Professional 200 Meters 1/10 Gold & SS Band | eBay
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help and such a fine site.
> Kind regards,
> 
> Davies2006.


Nice one.... I'm going to bid against you! LOL


----------



## Davies2006

Thank you for your quick response,
Would be nice to have an opponent..Feel free 

Davies2006.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hey, need experts opinions on this one. I saw it and I had to bid on it. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I feel that it's authentic, I heard back in the 80s Pre-TAG there were these divers with an Olive/Silver PVD finish... I think this is the Silver variant... the lighting makes it look like it's Olive though... I haven't gotten it yet. I think it's a steal for me.

Any thoughts from experts, however, are welcome...


----------



## grumpygarfield

Looks ok to me - but a better re-assurance is the movement and rotor inside if you could remove the caseback...


----------



## Eeeb

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hey, need experts opinions on this one. I saw it and I had to bid on it. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> I feel that it's authentic, I heard back in the 80s Pre-TAG there were these divers with an Olive/Silver PVD finish... I think this is the Silver variant... the lighting makes it look like it's Olive though... I haven't gotten it yet. I think it's a steal for me.
> 
> Any thoughts from experts, however, are welcome...


If it is a fake, it is fooling me!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Thanks for the support Eeeb. I am almost positive it's authentic. There's a picture of the quartz movement in there and it appears proper for this watch and its time.

I'll be sure to post pictures when I receive it. I might even get Jeff Stein in on this...

~George



Eeeb said:


> If it is a fake, it is fooling me!


----------



## yande

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Thanks for the support Eeeb. I am almost positive it's authentic. There's a picture of the quartz movement in there and it appears proper for this watch and its time.
> 
> I'll be sure to post pictures when I receive it. I might even get Jeff Stein in on this...
> 
> ~George


Wow, that was a great buy. In fantastic condition. Looking forward to your pics George. Looks good to me, though I am no authority. Really hoping you did really well here. Good luck.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

You guys won't believe this... it's semi-genuine... Stewart Morley has confirmed that the dial and hands are not for this model, however, he said I can still enjoy it as is since it's in mint condition and I can probably source the original dial and hands in the future but that this will be a tough task. The hands are suppose to be black mercedez hands with luminous material and as for the dial it's suppose to be a full lume dial like the pictured in Heuer 982.113 Night Diver « Heuerville



yande said:


> Wow, that was a great buy. In fantastic condition. Looking forward to your pics George. Looks good to me, though I am no authority. Really hoping you did really well here. Good luck.


----------



## yande

I can only see the positive side of life. Price was right, not a complete loss by any means. But then, there ain't no free lunch.
One reason I did not follow through with my horological roots desire, that is Heuer's. Just so much to learn to feel confident that one is buying a legit edition, let alone at a good price. So many factors to take into consideration and if not totally obsessed, I mean learned, there are just too many illegitimate variables. Regardless, a fine watch as it is, and one to put away for the correct dial and hands, though I wish you luck there. I'm sure not a loss for you CB. Great learning curve for us all. Thanks for sharing, especially the update.


----------



## NorthViking

Eeeb said:


> The bridge markings are unlike any other I have seen. I think it is a redialed frankenstein watch. But without it in hand, impossible to say for sure. I would avoid it.


Thanks for the heads up and info!


----------



## oviraicov

Please help me if this watch is authentic or not. Thanks.


----------



## decipher28

^fake


----------



## ross7

Hi all,

Trying to dive into the world of Tag Formula 1 watches...i am trying to see if this model of Tag Heuer F1 Alarm- Model WAH111A.BT0714 is worthy enough to bite the bullet on...the seller has only 2 pictures posted:

















Thanks!


----------



## itstime222

Hi There,

Like most people I am new to this forum and the world of Tag's, although I havewanted one for years!! I came across the forum on a Google search and what agreat place! I've already found out soooo much - thanks for that.

Anyway I have just purchased this watch and although it seems really goodquality (the strap is very solid etc) and I am very happy with the watch, Ijust wanted to make sure it was authentic as some of the fakes out there soundlike they can be very convincing. It came with the outer and inner box andmanual but no guarantee card from a shop in the midlands.

The codes on the back are - model number CAC11B-0 and the serial number is ERK2087, does anyone have the tools to check this serial number? My nearest Tagauthorised dealer is a good 2 hours' drive away from me..

Can anyone tell me if the watch is authentic? I can take more pictures (i haveit here with me) or tell you anything about it if that helps. I would *really *liketo know, just to put my mind at ease so appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance.

Alex.


----------



## dmr33

*Re: tag heuer CAC111b ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?****

Alex... Couldn't reply via WUS msg, but happy to chime in.

The watch looks correct. There's lots of detail on the dial and caseback on the F1 Indy Chronos and this is where the replicas usually fail.

You can also google the model number from the back and compare details in the watch pics from legit Web retailers. Many times the replicas have the wrong or an invalid model number on the caseback.

Re: Boxes... There is always the chance that when you buy a used watch, you don't the the original box / books. Many times someone will buy a new TAG and sell their old TAG with the new boxes and keep the new guarantee card.

Good luck.

David



itstime222 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Like most people I am new to this forum and the world of Tag's, although I havewanted one for years!! I came across the forum on a Google search and what agreat place! I've already found out soooo much - thanks for that.
> 
> Anyway I have just purchased this watch and although it seems really goodquality (the strap is very solid etc) and I am very happy with the watch, Ijust wanted to make sure it was authentic as some of the fakes out there soundlike they can be very convincing. It came with the outer and inner box andmanual but no guarantee card from a shop in the midlands.
> 
> The codes on the back are - model number CAC11B-0 and the serial number is ERK2087, does anyone have the tools to check this serial number? My nearest Tagauthorised dealer is a good 2 hours' drive away from me..
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the watch is authentic? I can take more pictures (i haveit here with me) or tell you anything about it if that helps. I would *really *liketo know, just to put my mind at ease so appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Alex.
> 
> View attachment 607075
> 
> View attachment 607076
> View attachment 607077


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The watch appears authentic it would be nice to see a picture of the caseback.



ross7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Trying to dive into the world of Tag Formula 1 watches...i am trying to see if this model of Tag Heuer F1 Alarm- Model WAH111A.BT0714 is worthy enough to bite the bullet on...the seller has only 2 pictures posted:
> 
> View attachment 607038
> 
> 
> View attachment 607040
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## thewatchgeek

Recently acquired this piece, looks good to me but I am more familiar with the older models having owned a few older TAGs.


----------



## itstime222

*Re: tag heuer CAC111b ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?****

Hi David,

Thank you so much for coming back to me, I'm really pleased that you think it's genuine - I was really hoping you'd say that!!

Is there a way that I can check the serial number of the watch? Is there a database somewhere??

Once again I really appreciate your help.

Thanks.

Alex.



dmr33 said:


> Alex... Couldn't reply via WUS msg, but happy to chime in.
> 
> The watch looks correct. There's lots of detail on the dial and caseback on the F1 Indy Chronos and this is where the replicas usually fail.
> 
> You can also google the model number from the back and compare details in the watch pics from legit Web retailers. Many times the replicas have the wrong or an invalid model number on the caseback.
> 
> Re: Boxes... There is always the chance that when you buy a used watch, you don't the the original box / books. Many times someone will buy a new TAG and sell their old TAG with the new boxes and keep the new guarantee card.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> David


----------



## Loc Nguyen

*Re: tag heuer CAC111b ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?****

Hello can someone please check this one for me?

TAG HEUER CARRERA CALIBRE 16 DAY DATE WATCH CV2A11.BA0796 - GREAT DEAL | eBay

Thank you alot.


----------



## sporks

*Re: tag heuer CAC111b ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?****

Hi there, thanks for the quick response earlier.

I'm looking at this other one, do you think it is authentic? thanks in advance

TAG HEUER F1 CLASSIC MIDSIZE WATCH WA1218, WHITE | eBay


----------



## qadhi

*Re: tag heuer CAC111b ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?****



Loc Nguyen said:


> Hello can someone please check this one for me?
> 
> TAG HEUER CARRERA CALIBRE 16 DAY DATE WATCH CV2A11.BA0796 - GREAT DEAL | eBay
> 
> Thank you alot.


appears authentic..good luck


----------



## abangr

can I get some help identifying if this aquaracer is real?

I've done some homework and the only thing that bothers me is the fact that the hours (numbers) are not painted black.

http://www.englishforum.ch/sale-wanted/136758-sale-men-s-tag-heuer-aquaracer.html


----------



## tada

abangr said:


> can I get some help identifying if this aquaracer is real?
> 
> I've done some homework and the only thing that bothers me is the fact that the hours (numbers) are not painted black.
> 
> (For sale) Men's Tag Heuer Aquaracer - English Forum Switzerland


It's fake


----------



## Delphin

Hi, just got my new Carrera 1887! (The CAR2110.BA720 version 3) Stunning looking watch. But I'm not sure it's authentic. Watch on the front (dial, hands, crown and sapphire glass) looks great and precise. Also the feel in total is far from fake. The only thing I'm sure about is the oscillating mass.... It's so different to all the 1887 movement pictures I can find on the internet. I bought it just under the RRP. So not a real fake for less then 200 EURO's
Is this movement fake or just the latest design of the oscillating mass? Couldn't find any picture with this type of shape as on my watch
So hopefully you can help me out! Thanks in advance.








^Normal calibre 1887


----------



## drunken monkey

ok, that's new to me too.
All other aspects of the movement look fine though and I have seen any fake of this model that doesn't use a 7750.

I am confident that this is genuine.


----------



## Natural

thewatchgeek said:


> Recently acquired this piece, looks good to me but I am more familiar with the older models having owned a few older TAGs.


Looks fine to me. Anyone have second thoughts?


----------



## d3v0

What do you guys think of this one?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## bmwfreak

d3v0 said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


authentic


----------



## swo

d3v0 said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Totally real!!!


----------



## Jeff McDowell

Hi there, i'm having trouble uploading pics (i think there might be a size limit) so i"ll try to describe my issue. Got a Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2 as a gift from a company (investment bank) that can afford this sort of thing. It looks exactly what i see on the Tag website described as a CAV518B (Alligator band with red stitching) with the exception of a few very strange things. First, its model number on the back is CAV511A. Second, the chrono dial at the 3 is a 24 hour chrono! Not small seconds. 3rd, the back is all metal. it has cutouts where the sapphire windows would usually be, but its the sandblasted black titanium instead of sapphire. The person that bought it was kinda insulted at the suggestion it might be fake as they paid north of $5k for it. Were they take or is this some strange model? The movement and the "feel" of it seem authentic. came with the beautiful black box, and leather instruction pouch. All the stamps are where they should be (bezel, wristband) and the Tag emblem on the clasp looks hand placed. I just don't know what to make of it. oh, the serial number is 1664560, not sure if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## drunken monkey

When a watch has a model number that doesn't match the model, that is usually a bad sign, especially when the case-back itself is incorrectly detailed.
As you say, it should have sapphire sections.
Fake.


----------



## ard92

drunken monkey said:


> When a watch has a model number that doesn't match the model, that is usually a bad sign, especially when the case-back itself is incorrectly detailed.
> As you say, it should have sapphire sections.
> Fake.


Im going to have to agree if you take a look at "Grand" on the back the lettering looks slightly smaller than a real one.

Have you opened the back up, chances are the reason it doesn't have some sort of glass on the back is because the movement is probably obviously not real.


----------



## Jeff McDowell

Jeff McDowell said:


> Hi there, i'm having trouble uploading pics (i think there might be a size limit) so i"ll try to describe my issue. Got a Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2 as a gift from a company (investment bank) that can afford this sort of thing. It looks exactly what i see on the Tag website described as a CAV518B (Alligator band with red stitching) with the exception of a few very strange things. First, its model number on the back is CAV511A. Second, the chrono dial at the 3 is a 24 hour chrono! Not small seconds. 3rd, the back is all metal. it has cutouts where the sapphire windows would usually be, but its the sandblasted black titanium instead of sapphire. The person that bought it was kinda insulted at the suggestion it might be fake as they paid north of $5k for it. Were they take or is this some strange model? The movement and the "feel" of it seem authentic. came with the beautiful black box, and leather instruction pouch. All the stamps are where they should be (bezel, wristband) and the Tag emblem on the clasp looks hand placed. I just don't know what to make of it. oh, the serial number is 1664560, not sure if that helps. Thanks.


Just an update on this one. Opened up the back, found my answer. I'm pretty sure Tags aren't made in Japan. And Automatic watches don't have batteries. 







Thanks for your replies though guys...
Too bad, its a beautiful watch. I'm impressed with the fakers attention to detail.


----------



## jsa703

Hello,

I have just purchased a Tag Carrera Calibre 16 off of eBay in pre-owned condition. The pics look legit to myself and it comes with box, card and original receipt. After my purchase I started doing research on how to spot fakes (backwards, I know) and now am a bit worried! Could any of you give your opinion on the watch? I would greatly appreciate it! Link below -

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## bmwfreak

jsa703 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just purchased a Tag Carrera Calibre 16 off of eBay in pre-owned condition. The pics look legit to myself and it comes with box, card and original receipt. After my purchase I started doing research on how to spot fakes (backwards, I know) and now am a bit worried! Could any of you give your opinion on the watch? I would greatly appreciate it! Link below -
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## ard92

Jeff McDowell said:


> Just an update on this one. Opened up the back, found my answer. I'm pretty sure Tags aren't made in Japan. And Automatic watches don't have batteries.
> 
> Thanks for your replies though guys...
> Too bad, its a beautiful watch. I'm impressed with the fakers attention to detail.


Actually its a very poor replica, a good replica would be one that that worked correctly and had a automatic movement. A very good replica is one that short of taking the movement apart there is almost no way of telling if its a fake. Of course the serial number is the main give away though, if any one has a tag heuer watch with the same serial number than its a 99.9999999999999% its a fake. 
Your (or the person who bought it) only real recourse is to hope it was payed for via a credit card or by paypal, if it was money order or cash than your sol. If its by card or paypal then you might have a chance of recovering the money.


----------



## Jeff McDowell

ard92 said:


> Actually its a very poor replica, a good replica would be one that that worked correctly and had a automatic movement. A very good replica is one that short of taking the movement apart there is almost no way of telling if its a fake. Of course the serial number is the main give away though, if any one has a tag heuer watch with the same serial number than its a 99.9999999999999% its a fake.
> Your (or the person who bought it) only real recourse is to hope it was payed for via a credit card or by paypal, if it was money order or cash than your sol. If its by card or paypal then you might have a chance of recovering the money.


Thanks! This is helpful. One last question, which is probably somewhat naïve. I've seen websites that sell fake Tag openly. Meaning they are up front about the fact you're getting a replica for your $100. But is it common for real eCommerce sites to try to pass off fakes for the real ($6k in this case) price? I was told this came from a fairly known ecommerce site. Is it possible they didn't even know they had bad product? I'm certain the box, instruction manual, and waranty card are authentic....maybe.


----------



## drunken monkey

what site is it supposed to have come from?


----------



## ard92

Jeff McDowell said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. One last question, which is probably somewhat naïve. I've seen websites that sell fake Tag openly. Meaning they are up front about the fact you're getting a replica for your $100. But is it common for real eCommerce sites to try to pass off fakes for the real ($6k in this case) price? I was told this came from a fairly known ecommerce site. Is it possible they didn't even know they had bad product? I'm certain the box, instruction manual, and waranty card are authentic....maybe.


Its somewhat common on places like ebay or craigslist but, for actual retailers i would think extremely rare, post up some pics of the box and link to the website where it was bought from. I would imagine that if a grey market seller got an authentic looking tag heuer box they probably wouldn't look inside and if they did it would just be a glance to make sure it is there. Grey market watches come about from an ad from out side of the US and are shipped in bulk to US grey market dealers (at least that how i understand it).


----------



## Vaxe

My friend recently received a TAG Heuer GC 17 from corporate for being with the company for 10 years. 
The watch was ordered from Jomashop, but the actual watch presented to him was a clear fake.

It was later discovered that the employee responsible for taking care of the purchase had made a quick switcheroo. She kept the authentic watch from Jomashop and placed a pretty good mechanical replica in the box instead - thinking no one would be the wiser.

Your story sounds vaguely familiar. :think:



Jeff McDowell said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. One last question, which is probably somewhat naïve. I've seen websites that sell fake Tag openly. Meaning they are up front about the fact you're getting a replica for your $100. But is it common for real eCommerce sites to try to pass off fakes for the real ($6k in this case) price? I was told this came from a fairly known ecommerce site. Is it possible they didn't even know they had bad product? I'm certain the box, instruction manual, and waranty card are authentic....maybe.


----------



## JReidy3695

Hi- Just took a quick pic of the movement from an ebay purchase. The model is a WH1111 6000 series. Look authentic to everyone?


----------



## MrHavana

JReidy3695 said:


> Hi- Just took a quick pic of the movement from an ebay purchase. The model is a WH1111 1500 series. Look authentic to everyone?


The WH1111 is a 6000 series, I believe. Movement looks very similar to the one shown here TAG HEUER WH-1111

The fact that the movement isn't signed is not necessarily proof that it's fake as they apparently stopped signing some quartz movements at some point. https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-6000-movement-frankenwatch-dilemma-641653.html


----------



## JReidy3695

Thank you for the reply and the correction...I was looking at another watch while typing lol. The movement itself minus the sign looks identical to the one in the picture. I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## Sparks1990

What's the opinion on this?

12094 TAGHEUER Men's WAF2110 Aquaracer Automatic Watch - No Reserve | eBay


----------



## Nathanours

How about this one? Are these even faked?

Tag Heuer Sports Watch | eBay


----------



## syata

Can you tell if this TAG is real?

I am getting theis watch from Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330672940231

The seller says the Serial number is 2894-2 (but I think he meant movement).

What throws me off, there is no model or serial number on the case. Seeler said not all TAGs have the serial number on the case.

Thanks fo looking.

Stephen


----------



## Sparks1990

I'd also like y'alls opinion on this TAG HEUER Professional Kirium Cobalt Blue Dial Watch WL1116 PG2924 | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

Sparks1990 said:


> I'd also like y'alls opinion on this TAG HEUER Professional Kirium Cobalt Blue Dial Watch WL1116 PG2924 | eBay


No obvious problems. I'd buy it.


----------



## Eeeb

syata said:


> Can you tell if this TAG is real?
> 
> I am getting theis watch from Ebay.
> 
> TAG HEUER MONACO SWISS MADE | eBay
> 
> The seller says the Serial number is 2894-2 (but I think he meant movement).
> 
> What throws me off, there is no model or serial number on the case. Seeler said not all TAGs have the serial number on the case.
> 
> Thanks fo looking.
> 
> Stephen


I smell burning almonds when I look at this. Case is strange... I would avoid.


----------



## syata

Do all Tag Heuer watches have their model and serial numbers on the case? Are ther ones that don't (I am looking at a Monaco but there is no model or serial number on the back of the case. 

I thought if it is an automatice with stop watch feature and the functions work (stop watch works as a stop watch) then the Tag Heuer is an authentic.

Anyone knows?

Thanks.


----------



## elemenohpee

How'd I do?


----------



## Tagman1000

Picked up a Tag Heuer 1000 diver from the 90's. Looks okay to me, but just checking
Movement is a blue ETA Swiss 955.112 but not signed by Tag on the coil shield.
Crown is gold and embossed
980.020B reference number
Here are some pics!

Let me know if i did good or got burned!


----------



## syata

Serial Numbers on the TAG. Looking at the Monaco watch picture above, if the outer back plate does not have a model and serial number, where else should I look for to see if the watch is authentic? I read the end where the lugs are might be the model and serial number. Is this right and is there another place to check?

On an automatic TAG with stop watch, is it safe to say that the watch is authentic if the stop watch works as a stopwatch and resets? I am thinking that this is a safe way of telling a replica from an authentic.

Thanks.


----------



## Natural

Tag Heuer Aqua Racer Watch. **BEST DEAL** | eBay

does this caseback look iffy to anyone else?


----------



## ross7

Been looking at a F1 model number CA 1215.BA0493....it is the chronograph with red dial. The price is very very good, and here are the pics posted by the seller....any comments are appreciated if by the pics one can tell if it is the real deal or not


----------



## Eeeb

ross7 said:


> Been looking at a F1 model number CA 1215.BA0493....it is the chronograph with red dial. The price is very very good, and here are the pics posted by the seller....any comments are appreciated if by the pics one can tell if it is the real deal or not


It if is real, it is a model I have not seen. I'd research the caseback too... A movement pic would help a lot!


----------



## gcradic

Hello all,

Just picked up a Carrera. Every thing looks good, I just wanted to have some other eyes check it out before my return period expires....


----------



## bmwfreak

ross7 said:


> Been looking at a F1 model number CA 1215.BA0493....it is the chronograph with red dial. The price is very very good, and here are the pics posted by the seller....any comments are appreciated if by the pics one can tell if it is the real deal or not
> 
> View attachment 622431


authentic


----------



## syata

Not sure if I am of help.

My TAG Heuer Carrera Automatic is a W2118 or W211B (can't really tell of the last 8/B). Mine has the numbers 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 and 12. on the dial/face I have seen one without the number like yours. My face is a one piece in black and does not have the grooves on the outer edge like yours. Mine has a see through back and same writing as yours. The spinning dingy, yours the writing on it is in black (TAG HEUER CALIBRE 5 SWISS MADE) where as mine is in gold. My crown has the TAG log on it, I could not make out the crown in your pictures.

I hope this helps.



gcradic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just picked up a Carrera. Every thing looks good, I just wanted to have some other eyes check it out before my return period expires....


----------



## Natural

gcradic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just picked up a Carrera. Every thing looks good, I just wanted to have some other eyes check it out before my return period expires....


To me it looks real. other opinions please.


----------



## ard92

gcradic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just picked up a Carrera. Every thing looks good, I just wanted to have some other eyes check it out before my return period expires....


I have the exact same watch and everything matches up to me, if you are still unsure take it to an AD and have it authenticated.


----------



## gcradic

syata said:


> My crown has the TAG log on it, I could not make out the crown in your pictures.


The TAG logo is on the crown.


----------



## d3v0

d3v0 said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


I guess as a caveat emptor to used vintage Tag Heuer Formual 1:

I got this watch for $173 shipped, and it was significantly scratched on the crystal - can feel it with a fingernail. Going to need replaced (mineral crystal, not sapphire, toothpaste method did nothing). The ebay sale did not state there were any scratches, and certainly not any deep scratches. It in fact said the watch was in "great" condition. The pictures did not show any scratches, either.

Anyone have recommendations on a WA1214 crystal (where to buy, how to install?) I really dont want to spend the price of the watch on getting the crystal repaired.


----------



## jpec90

Hey guys! I found this watch. It was from my grandfather but he passed away now so i couldn't ask him bout this watch.
Its a very old watch, 1960's i think, hope you could help me telling me if its authentic, rare, expensive or what. 
Heuer Chronometer Automatic 41 Jewels
Inside: ED.HEUER & CoSA
FORTYONE 41 JEWELS SWISS
ADJUSTED FIVE 5 POSITIONS
35358























Oh! And I have a last question, could you help me with a Tissot watch same age of this?
I would appreciate it a lot.
Thank you!


----------



## Natural

d3v0 said:


> I guess as a caveat emptor to used vintage Tag Heuer Formual 1:
> 
> I got this watch for $173 shipped, and it was significantly scratched on the crystal - can feel it with a fingernail. Going to need replaced (mineral crystal, not sapphire, toothpaste method did nothing). The ebay sale did not state there were any scratches, and certainly not any deep scratches. It in fact said the watch was in "great" condition. The pictures did not show any scratches, either.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations on a WA1214 crystal (where to buy, how to install?) I really dont want to spend the price of the watch on getting the crystal repaired.


Doesnt look like "great" condition here. They might charge you around 100 to get that fixed.. Too late to return to seller?


----------



## Natural

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Is this a real model?


----------



## Eeeb

Natural said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Is this a real model?


I don't think so...


----------



## bmwfreak

Fake


----------



## bmwfreak

Natural said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Is this a real model?


fake


----------



## Eeeb

jpec90 said:


> Hey guys! I found this watch. It was from my grandfather but he passed away now so i couldn't ask him bout this watch.
> Its a very old watch, 1960's i think, hope you could help me telling me if its authentic, rare, expensive or what.
> Heuer Chronometer Automatic 41 Jewels
> Inside: ED.HEUER & CoSA
> FORTYONE 41 JEWELS SWISS
> ADJUSTED FIVE 5 POSITIONS
> 35358
> 
> `
> `
> `
> 
> Oh! And I have a last question, could you help me with a Tissot watch same age of this?
> I would appreciate it a lot.
> Thank you!


Try Vintage or Tissot for the Tissot.

Good (enough) pics! That makes this a little easier. Although known for sports watches and chronographs, Heuer always had a dress line of watches. Heuer contracted much of its assembly and I suspect these dress watches were all done so. They are relatively rare. I have never seen one that was an actual Chronometer like this one. It is Top-Of-The-Line  Your grandfather had good taste in watches!

The movement appears to be an AS 1580. The high jewel count probably dates it to the late 50s when there was a brief 'jewel count war' in watch marketing. The Spidel twist-o-flex is not original. Caseback pics, especially the inside, would be helpful.

Beautiful example! Quite rare and this heirloom is well worth getting serviced to keep it running. Thanks for posting!


----------



## drunken monkey

Eeeb said:


> The movement appears to be an AS 1580. The high jewel count probably dates it to the late 50s when there was a brief 'jewel count war' in watch marketing.


A late 50s Heuer watch with twist lugs?
The Omega guys would never believe it....
:-d

Back to the watch, a proper vintage Chronometer is something to be cherished let alone alone something with a respected name like Heuer.


----------



## Natural

bmwfreak said:


> fake


k good. i reported him to ebay and i messaged the guy. he messaged me back saying i was dumb and that this was a real model.


----------



## Natural

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
never seen this model before. rare or fake?


----------



## Eeeb

Natural said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> never seen this model before. rare or fake?


The second choice... fake.


----------



## Natural

Eeeb said:


> The second choice... fake.


Thank you for fast reply


----------



## zambonidriver

Boy am I glad I found this website and this thread before purchasing after reading some of this! I'm looking at Carreras and have found a few 2014's that I really like.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

and

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

The first seems like a pretty good deal to me. Both look authentic to my uneducated eye. I'm a bit leary of buying one online as opposed to purchasing through an AD but have largely gotten past it for a watch at this price point. I just don't want to make a dumb mistake right out of the gate. Any thoughts you guys have on the above are much appreciated!!


----------



## Eeeb

Notice the second one does not show the movement. Avoid.

First one looks nice. I don't see problems.

(Do you really drive a Zamboni??!! )



zambonidriver said:


> Boy am I glad I found this website and this thread before purchasing after reading some of this! I'm looking at Carreras and have found a few 2014's that I really like.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> and
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> The first seems like a pretty good deal to me. Both look authentic to my uneducated eye. I'm a bit leary of buying one online as opposed to purchasing through an AD but have largely gotten past it for a watch at this price point. I just don't want to make a dumb mistake right out of the gate. Any thoughts you guys have on the above are much appreciated!!


----------



## zambonidriver

Never drove a Zamboni, but always loved that stupid song and I played a ton of hockey growing up!

I've asked for a picture of the case of the second one. That one seems overpriced anyways but appears to be in really good condition as long as it's authentic. If I get a pic of the movement I will share my thoughts. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## MGMT

The watch is less than 2 years old, came with paperwork which I verified through the original retailer. The paperwork and retailer confirm that it was at tag for a slipped date wheel on the 04-02-12. I purchased it on the bay 13-02-12 and received it on 14-02-12. 

The writing on the clasp is totally smooth. Is it possible the engraving has been polished or worn down in less than 2 years? Maybe the original bracelet developed a fault and was swapped for a very old replacement? 

Watch - real or fake?

Clasp - real or fake?


----------



## Jackson Filth

i wouldn't know whether it's fake or not, but the 3 and 9 are oddly placed. no?

edit - nvm


----------



## nbarnett

I have the same watch and it is legit.


----------



## oldae

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

hi...wanna ask if this real deal or not 
whats' difference between waf2110 and waf2110-0


----------



## ard92

It looks to be authentic, the serial number doesn't come up on Google which is good sign, along with the sellers rating and that it is a company means its a good sign. But to get a definitive answer i would take to an AD to have it authenticated.


----------



## Nickzx6r

Hi,

Has anyone come across a model no. CAH1013.BT0717 a special edition f1?? I can't find too much info on them online, google search doesn't bring it up other than one on eBay. I'm buying one privately and was just trying to research it a little

Thanks
Nick


----------



## oldae

ard92 said:


> It looks to be authentic, the serial number doesn't come up on Google which is good sign, along with the sellers rating and that it is a company means its a good sign. But to get a definitive answer i would take to an AD to have it authenticated.


okay, thanks ... i would take it for authenticated.


----------



## midas1

I'm looking at purchasing this Tag Carrera from ebay. Can you tell me if it is authentic ?TAG HEUER CAV511B GRAND CARRERA Calibre 17 SS COSC CHRONOGRAPH WATCH | eBay


----------



## jschomburg

thanks for making this great post! I was looking at getting an aquaracer and was wondering what the experts thought... real or fake?






































Thanks everyone!


----------



## U_A

The yearning for a new watch, this time a Tag, has become too great. I've fallen in love with both the Automatic S/EL Chronograph and the Grand Carrera Calibre 17. I don't have much money (I'm only 16, curse my love for expensive timepieces!!!) but I actually managed to find what seems like a great deal on a mint Grand Carrera Calibre 17 on eBay. I spent about 10 minutes comparing the photos of the watch in question to other examples of the same model, and noticed that all of the ones I've seen have two caseback screws on the side with the crown and chrono pushers (and the opposite side) and one on each side where the band attaches (screws at 12 and 6 O'Clock), whereas on the watch in question, the screw pattern is reversed (2 screws on top and bottom, one on both sides). The watch in question also uses phillips-head screws whereas other models use flat-head screws. These were the only things I noticed that was different between it and and any other Grand Carrera Calibre 17... I mean, the rest of the watch was EXACTLY the same... Could this be an older model than the ones I viewed or something, or is it just a fake? 

P.S.- Sorry for the lack of pictures, wouldn't let me post 'em.


----------



## ard92

The fact that i cant seem to find any GC calibre 17 watches with philips head screws or the case back screw pattern to me would throw up a huge red flag. A link to the ebay page would help. You can take the serial number and either google search it or call tag and give them the model of the watch and the serial number. If the serial pops up on google then its a 99.999% chance its a fake.


----------



## vanda

need your help guys. i wanna know if this one's real or fake...http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300669146100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## U_A

^Looks authentic, though I'm guessing at some point the bezel was replaced or refinished; it's quite shiny over all, but the zeros are black, as if they weren't plated but the other digits were... Tag wouldn't sell a watch with such large defects. I'd say that the watch looks to be authentic, though. The return policy on the watch isn't outrageous, so you could always have it inspected after receiving it, then return it if it turns out to be fake. By the way, since the price will probably end up equal to the price of other examples of this watch, I'd try to find another one, without the defective bezel. Anyway, looks authentic; best of luck!(=


----------



## gjp1uk

Hello just joined. Was going to add pictures to Ltd Edition post but thought I would put them here to check first. Just bought this, it came with all boxes and guarantee card.


----------



## guaguatou

Hi I just bought my first automatic watch. would you pls identify if it is real or fake for me? thanks. 
Also, when I shake my watch near my ear, I can hear the rudder moving, does that normal? isn't that should be quiet? should I do a maintenance.































Thank you all again.


----------



## Entega

I have had the exact watch pass my hands, though the one I had pass me was a rep, with non-proper working chrono, an obvious fake. As you mentioned about your bracelet, this one looked very similar and had a cheap Asian clone movement inside



MGMT said:


> The watch is less than 2 years old, came with paperwork which I verified through the original retailer. The paperwork and retailer confirm that it was at tag for a slipped date wheel on the 04-02-12. I purchased it on the bay 13-02-12 and received it on 14-02-12.
> 
> The writing on the clasp is totally smooth. Is it possible the engraving has been polished or worn down in less than 2 years? Maybe the original bracelet developed a fault and was swapped for a very old replacement?
> 
> Watch - real or fake?
> 
> Clasp - real or fake?
> 
> View attachment 628523
> 
> 
> View attachment 628525
> 
> View attachment 628526
> 
> 
> View attachment 628527
> 
> View attachment 628529
> 
> View attachment 628530


----------



## anselm

Hi can anyone tell me if this is real? It's going on ebay cheap but i don't know if it is, thanks



























Seller only put those 3 pics up, should i ask for more?


----------



## Arkansas_Golfer

eBay item # 220966931215

​eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Real or fake? Considering buying it....


----------



## windycitycoco

Can someone please authenticate this Tag Professional that I purchased on ebay? thanks!!!


----------



## Hec8822

Just picked up this Aquaracer 500m WAJ2110. Does it look real to you guys?I have no reason to think it's not but just want to check.


----------



## bremersm

Bought this off of a WUS. Just want to make sure it is real. Sorry for the blurry photos. The seller stated it was a Formula 1 WA1210.


----------



## decipher28

^watch is authentic and in good condition considering its age


----------



## bremersm

Thank you!


----------



## Ian Goodson

I am thinking about purchasing this Link for $800 the seller wanted $1300 but I told them I was not in the market for that price.(nice watch and probably worth it if it is real but I just didn't want to spend that much) They emailed me back 3 days later and offered it at $800 seems fishy to me so I thought I would check with the pros. Is this thing real? They say they bought it from Jared 6 months ago and have an image of of a receipt in the email.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hoping my image hosting works cause I could not get them to work on the forum.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Ian


----------



## Jester

That looks legit, but I'd let the experts chime in for sure. 

My biggest fear in buying from an unknown source (read as: not a dealer or private seller with multiple good references) is that the seller may have photos of an authentic watch but send out a replica when you purchase it.


----------



## ard92

Well i think this is the watch TAG Heuer CJF2114.BA0592 Link Chrono Auto Mens Watch

There is two things that concern me about it, first the price it was bought for and the price they want for it. I have never bought a watch from Jared's so i dont know how big of a discount they will give or how they will show it on the receipt, but the fact that they paid only 2450 for it (its possible but i dont think Jared usually discounts that much retail is/was $3600) and that's what they say is retail (again not sure how Jared rights up their receipts) makes it a little fishy. Also since they were only asking $1300 for it and would accept $800 seems weird, most of the same watches i have found used go for around $1700. This doesnt mean the watch is fake, it actually looks nearly perfect, but if you do decide to go after it make sure you use caution. Pay with paypal or a credit card since at least you then have some protection in case it is a fake. Are you buying this off of craigslist? If so see if you can meet at a jewelers that can authenticate the watch for you. I hope this helps and if it is real that is a very good deal.


----------



## decipher28

Ian Goodson 

watch is legit,authentic eta/valjoux 7750 movement with branded TAG Heuer rotor and decoration to brides and plates.Its a good price!


----------



## Ian Goodson

Thanks so much! I don't see how I could not buy it at that price!



decipher28 said:


> Ian Goodson
> 
> watch is legit,authentic eta/valjoux 7750 movement with branded TAG Heuer rotor and decoration to brides and plates.Its a good price!


----------



## Ian Goodson

Thank you everyone for the assistance. The seller says that they bought it 6 months ago and since it is a discontinued model I believe that would explain the price from Jared.. He did mention that the watch was on sale. This is a craigslist find so I will be meeting the seller at a local jeweler (JB Hudson in downtown Minneapolis) on Monday afternoon. If everything checks out at the jeweler I plan on heading to the bank with the guy to get the money. Other than the machining on the geneve lines on the movement is there anything specifically that I should look for? 
I have to assume the jeweler knows the product but I had a similar situation with a ebay seller and a tissot watch and I ended up figuring out that it was a fake when the jeweler thought it to be genuine. (That was a quartz movement)
This will be my first automatic watch and my first Tag. Two things I have been wanting for quite some time! 

Again thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Alexie

Dear all,

I am hoping to score this for my DH and was hoping if someone can assist to authenticate this Monaco that I saw off the bay.

Name of item: Tag Heuer Monaco WW2110.FT6171 Men's wristwatchLink: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

The seller has uploaded the photos upon my request.

Great if someone experienced enough here can assist. Thanks in advance all! =)


----------



## glennhl

This looks like a fake to me unless there was some small Monaco I have never heard of.

Men's Tag Heuer Monaco Swiss Watch | eBay


----------



## ard92

glennhl said:


> This looks like a fake to me unless there was some small Monaco I have never heard of.
> 
> Men's Tag Heuer Monaco Swiss Watch | eBay


Ya im going with fake, its like they didn't even try on this one.


----------



## bmwfreak

glennhl said:


> This looks like a fake to me unless there was some small Monaco I have never heard of.
> 
> Men's Tag Heuer Monaco Swiss Watch | eBay


fake


----------



## bmwfreak

Alexie said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am hoping to score this for my DH and was hoping if someone can assist to authenticate this Monaco that I saw off the bay.
> 
> Name of item: *Tag Heuer Monaco WW2110.FT6171 Men's wristwatch*
> 
> Link: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> The seller has uploaded the photos upon my request.
> 
> Great if someone experienced enough here can assist. Thanks in advance all! =)


looks authentic to me. what's a DH?


----------



## timenut

Is this genuine? Looks to be quite a good deal.

Used Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph CV2014-Black dial Stainless Band | eBay


----------



## decipher28

^genuine 

nb:some models of this watch use the cut out rotor whilst you'll find some with a solid rotor.


----------



## Yves91

What do you guys think?


----------



## Eeeb

As others have said, this appears to be a fake. I have not seen that bezel before and the movement, from what I can tell, looks hinky.


----------



## eggman

Hello guys, I would like your imput about this one:

































I am being offered this one for $1,000. Let me know what you think.

Best regards,
J


----------



## clydedrexler

Hi I'm new here. Would love to hear from you guys if this watch is genuine or not. Thanks


----------



## Johnny Bee

Also new here and trying to find out if this watch is authentic...thanx in advance for help !


----------



## Jason Seymour

eggman said:


> Hello guys, I would like your imput about this one:
> 
> View attachment 666117
> 
> 
> View attachment 666120
> 
> 
> View attachment 666121
> 
> 
> View attachment 666122
> 
> 
> I am being offered this one for $1,000. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Best regards,
> J


Movement looks wrong and biggest give away is the lumo dot on the bezel it doesnt look right at all,


----------



## bmwfreak

Johnny Bee said:


> Also new here and trying to find out if this watch is authentic...thanx in advance for help !


Authentic first generation F1 watch.


----------



## etk3355

Authentic or not?
Please help! Thanks!





















Tag Heuer 2000 Chronograph Watch.


----------

